# Die Vernichtung von Facebook



## Arosk (9. August 2011)

> *Anonymous will Facebook im November zerstören*
> Mit der *Operation Facebook* wollen die Mitglieder der Aktivistengruppe Anonymous zum Schlag gegen das weltgrößte Social Network Facebook ausholen. Am 5. November dieses Jahres soll es soweit sein.
> 
> In einem knapp dreiminütigen Video bittet Anonymous die Bürger der Welt um ihre kurze Aufmerksamkeit und weist darauf hin, was Facebook mit den Daten der Nutzer macht. Man wirft Facebook unter anderem vor, die Informationen an staatliche Einrichtungen und Regierungen weiterzugeben.
> ...




http://winfuture.de/news,64793.html

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Saalia (9. August 2011)

wo is der "gefällt mir" button?


----------



## White_Sky (9. August 2011)

Na dann.. viel Glück..

Aber wenn Facebook zerstört ist, kommt doch dann einfach ein neues Social Network auf die Welt, mit den ihre Anbeter uns weiterhin auf den Geist gehen werden und das Network selbst weiterhin Daten sammelt, oder stelle ich es mir zu leicht vor, sowas herzustellen?


----------



## Sethia (9. August 2011)

Scheinheiliges kriminelles Pack... sry.


----------



## Arosk (9. August 2011)

Joa, schon etwas schwer so ein Social Network aufzubauen... Allein den Speicherplatz und die Rechenressourcen die man dafür braucht sind enorm.



Sethia schrieb:


> Scheinheiliges kriminelles Pack... sry.



 Das ist auch meine Meinung :<

Also falls du Facebook meinst. Verschlagene Kriminelle.


----------



## Skyler93 (9. August 2011)

Freue mich jetz schon

"gefällt mir"


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. August 2011)

Wie sollen die das denn bitte bewerkstelligen?


----------



## Arosk (9. August 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Wie sollen die das denn bitte bewerkstelligen?



Hack?

DDos Angriffe ohne Ende?

Bombe? (Naja, eher unwahrscheinlich.)


----------



## kadet123 (9. August 2011)

Wäre längst schon soweit... Facebook ist sowieso mist. Naja dann kommt sowieso was neues


----------



## LeWhopper (9. August 2011)

Find ich gut. 

Aber ich hoffe mal das die Diskussionen nicht wieder ausarten. Ich glaub die Mods und Admins haben auf Threads solcher Art ein genaues Auge drauf


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. August 2011)

Es passieren täglich Dinge, die mich mehr tangieren als das Ende von Facebook.


----------



## Arosk (9. August 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Find ich gut.
> 
> Aber ich hoffe mal das die Diskussionen nicht wieder ausarten. Ich glaub die Mods und Admins haben auf Threads solcher Art ein genaues Auge drauf



Ja, das denke ich auch. Solange die Meinungen neutral (von der Wortwahl her gesehen) bleiben und es nicht ins politische geht brauch man sich keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Kamsi (9. August 2011)

wenn sie ein hacker sind springen sie auf dem zug - wieso muss ich da an 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vnPvbfogeSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




denken. aber bei dem video von anymous soviel mist dabei - ist das wirklich von den ?

weil in ihren anderen videos sprachen die nicht von vergewaltigungen und co auf bildniveau ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Hack?
> 
> DDos Angriffe ohne Ende?



Damit wäre die Seite down, aber doch nicht für immer gelöscht, oder? Die werden doch sicherlich so 'ne Art Datensicherung haben, oder?


----------



## bkeleanor (9. August 2011)

Zum einen bin ich Mitglied bei Facebook und ich für meinen Teil halte dieses Soziale Netzwerk für ganz gut.
Wer darin Private angaben macht muss das selber wissen, bei mir ist nicht viel mehr als mein Name und mein Bild zu holen (glaube ich).

Hacker wie diese Anonymous oder die andern (namen vergessen) halte ich für abschaum der Gesellschaft!


----------



## Sethia (9. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Also falls du Facebook meinst. Verschlagene Kriminelle.


Nein, ich meine nicht Facebook. 

Dieses ganze Gejammere geht mir so auf den Wecker... Facebook hier, Google da... alles schlimm und sowieso, alles totaler Mist. Ja mein Gott, dann nutzt es nicht und es geht von ganz alleine baden! FB speichert Daten.... na sowas, in der Regel speichern die nur Daten die man selbst dort eingibt. Muss man sich halt zügeln.

Die Leute regen sich über einen #à&")# und bejubeln Anonymous, die an Scheinheiligkeit kaum noch zu überbieten sind.


----------



## floppydrive (9. August 2011)

Sethia schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine nicht Facebook.
> 
> Dieses ganze Gejammere geht mir so auf den Wecker... Facebook hier, Google da... alles schlimm und sowieso, alles totaler Mist. Ja mein Gott, dann nutzt es nicht und es geht von ganz alleine baden! FB speichert Daten.... na sowas, in der Regel speichern die nur Daten die man selbst dort eingibt. Muss man sich halt zügeln.
> 
> Die Leute regen sich über einen #à&")# und bejubeln Anonymous, die an Scheinheiligkeit kaum noch zu überbieten sind.


This!





Thread kann dann zu


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2011)

Sethia schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine nicht Facebook.
> 
> Dieses ganze Gejammere geht mir so auf den Keks... Facebook hier, Google da... alles schlimm und sowieso, alles totaler Mist. Ja mein Gott, dann nutzt es nicht und es geht von ganz alleine baden! FB speichert Daten.... na sowas, Buffed würde auf so eine Idee bestimmt nie kommen. Kopf -> Tisch.
> 
> Die Leute regen sich über einen #à&")# und bejubeln Anonymous, die an Scheinheiligkeit kaum noch zu überbieten sind.



100000000000000%ig /sign

Anonymus sind kriminelle, egal für was sie stehen mögen.

Btw: der Thread sollte zu. Am Ende geht das Geflame sowieso wieder los...


----------



## gradof (9. August 2011)

Sethia schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine nicht Facebook.
> 
> Dieses ganze Gejammere geht mir so auf den Wecker... Facebook hier, Google da... alles schlimm und sowieso, alles totaler Mist. Ja mein Gott, dann nutzt es nicht und es geht von ganz alleine baden! FB speichert Daten.... na sowas, in der Regel speichern die nur Daten die man selbst dort eingibt. Muss man sich halt zügeln.
> 
> Die Leute regen sich über einen #à&")# und bejubeln Anonymous, die an Scheinheiligkeit kaum noch zu überbieten sind.



Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung.


----------



## Potpotom (9. August 2011)

Ich habe nichts gegen Facebook... nutze es selbst und passe halt auf, was genau ich dort mache.


----------



## Arosk (9. August 2011)

Ich halte nichts von dieser Selbstjustiz, aber Facebook ist wie jede andere profitorientiere Gesellschaft... nur das sie ihr Geld mit Informationen verdienen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. August 2011)

Na wenn sie das ganze schon so vollmundig Ankündigen, wirds aber arg lächerlich für sie wenns nicht funktioniert (wovon ich mal sehr stark ausgehe)


----------



## Konov (9. August 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> wo is der "gefällt mir" button?



AHAHAHAHA this^!

Und wenn sie Failbook auf den Mond schießen, soll mir egal sein. Oder anders ausgedrückt, ich würde es befürworten, wenn Failbook plötzlich nicht mehr erreichbar wäre. ^^

Ob das hacken sinnvoll ist, lasse ich mal unkommentiert im Raum stehen.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. August 2011)

Bin Facebook-Nutzer, finds trotzdem super. Liegt daran das ich mich vor langer Zeit bei Facebook angemeldet habe und es jetzt am liebsten löschen würde. Geht ja aber nicht^^


----------



## Potpotom (9. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bin Facebook-Nutzer, finds trotzdem super. Liegt daran das ich mich vor langer Zeit bei Facebook angemeldet habe und es jetzt am liebsten löschen würde. Geht ja aber nicht^^


Natürlich geht das... aber man muss es schon wollen. ^^


----------



## Konov (9. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bin Facebook-Nutzer, finds trotzdem super. Liegt daran das ich mich vor langer Zeit bei Facebook angemeldet habe und es jetzt am liebsten löschen würde. Geht ja aber nicht^^



Doch geht, ich war vor 2 oder 3 Jahren auch mal angemeldet. Irgendwo in den Tiefen der Einstellungen geht das. ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (9. August 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Zum einen bin ich Mitglied bei Facebook und ich für meinen Teil halte dieses Soziale Netzwerk für ganz gut.
> Wer darin Private angaben macht muss das selber wissen, bei mir ist nicht viel mehr als mein Name und mein Bild zu holen (glaube ich).


Bin auch seit 'n paar Monaten Mitglied bei Facebook. Und was mich schon bei der Registrierung hart gewundert hat war, wieviele "Freunde" ich vorgeschlagen bekommen habe, die ich auch tatsächlich über Ecken kenne. Die meisten waren Kunden oder andere Leute, die mit unserer Firma in irgendeiner Beziehung stehen. Ein paar waren dann tatsächlich Leute, die ich persönlich kenne und die man als "Kumpels" bezeichnen könnte. Da hab ich mich wirklich ernsthaft gefragt, woher Facebook das weiß. 



bkeleanor schrieb:


> Hacker wie diese Anonymous oder die andern (namen vergessen) halte ich für abschaum der Gesellschaft!


Ja, seine Absichten sind sicherlich gut gemeint. Aber dennoch ist es kriminell.


----------



## bkeleanor (9. August 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Bin auch seit 'n paar Monaten Mitglied bei Facebook. Und was mich schon bei der Registrierung hart gewundert hat war, wieviele "Freunde" ich vorgeschlagen bekommen habe, die ich auch tatsächlich über Ecken kenne. Die meisten waren Kunden oder andere Leute, die mit unserer Firma in irgendeiner Beziehung stehen. Ein paar waren dann tatsächlich Leute, die ich persönlich kenne und die man als "Kumpels" bezeichnen könnte. Da hab ich mich wirklich ernsthaft gefragt, woher Facebook das weiß.
> 
> Ja, seine Absichten sind sicherlich gut gemeint. Aber dennoch ist es kriminell.



hmm das liegt vielleicht da dran, dass du ja mit irgendeiner Email adresse dich bei FB angemeldet hast. Bei mir hat er dann gefragt ob ich will das er automatisch alle kontakte der email abklappert und guckt ob die bei fb angemeldet sind. 
zudem sind viele freunde die ich vorgeschlagen bekomme solche bei denen ich einen gemeinsamen freund habe....ich selber habe diese aber noch nie gesehen.

zitat aus Jurassic Park 3
einige der abscheulichsten dinge sind in bester absicht passiert.

ich fände es einfach nur ärgerlich wenn ich meine Daten öffentlich zugänglich im internet finden würde. Ausserdem finde ich FB das ideale tool um mit kollegen in übersee in kontakt zu bleiben.
bei FB kann ich wenigstens sagen wer das es sehen soll...und ich glaube so ist es dann auch.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (9. August 2011)

Wer all seine Daten, also Adresse, Telefon- und Handynummer, Mail-Adresse usw. da eingibt, ist doch selber schuld. Daher ist das Hacken oder "Zerstören" von Facebook absolut schwachsinnig und die Leute von Anonymous sind nur hirnverbrannte, kriminelle Typen, die scheinbar nichts besseres zu tun haben.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (9. August 2011)

Also ich muss sagen der Hack trifft mich weniger als der gegen Sony :'(


----------



## Razyl (9. August 2011)

Hoffentlich klappt die Aktion. Einen Breitseite gegen Facebook ... warum nicht? 

Auch wenn die Aktionen teilweise drastisch sind. Ich kann es Anonymous nicht verübeln. Von daher: Thumbs Up!


----------



## bkeleanor (9. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hoffentlich klappt die Aktion. Einen Breitseite gegen Facebook ... warum nicht?
> 
> Auch wenn die Aktionen teilweise drastisch sind. Ich kann es Anonymous nicht verübeln. Von daher: Thumbs Up!



Sorry aber
Facepalm!


----------



## Tilbie (9. August 2011)

facebook is eine der Sachen die mir am Arsc* vorbei gehen.

Aber ob sie es schaffen finde ich nicht ganz uninteressant.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2011)

Wer jetzt hier mit "gefällt mir" und sowat kommt sollte nochmal scharf nachdenken. Egal für welchen Mist die stehen, es sind Kriminelle. 

Wie sehr ihr Facebook oder Failbook oder sonstwas hasst, deswegen muss man diese Idioten nicht unterstützen.


----------



## Razyl (9. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wie sehr ihr Facebook oder Failbook oder sonstwas hasst, deswegen muss man diese Idioten nicht unterstützen.



Ich unterstütze sie ja nicht direkt. Ich finde einige ihrer Aktionen lediglich gut, aber direkt daran teilnehmen? Nö, wäre mir zuviel.


----------



## Davatar (9. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hoffentlich klappt die Aktion. Einen Breitseite gegen Facebook ... warum nicht?


Warum nicht? Weils illegal und bescheuert ist.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Doch geht, ich war vor 2 oder 3 Jahren auch mal angemeldet. Irgendwo in den Tiefen der Einstellungen geht das. ^^


Es geht nur Deaktivieren, nicht löschen! Ich haben mich shcon durch die Tiefen der Einstellungen geschlagen^^
Quasi nur Unsichtbar werden kannst du, die Daten behält Facebook.


----------



## Potpotom (9. August 2011)

Google... erster Treffer.

FB-Profil löschen...


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. August 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Google... erster Treffer.
> 
> FB-Profil löschen...



Wie im Video gesagt, man kann den Account nicht löschen. Auch nach 14 Tagen kannst du ihn immernoch reaktivieren.


----------



## Weeeedlord (9. August 2011)

Was [...] geschrieben wird, sobald jemand sagt der Teufel im Internet persönlich, Anonymous, irgendeinen Stuss angedroht.
Jeder der behauptet, dass Anonymous alle Verbrecher und sonstiges sind, sollte sich erstmal über den Begriff im klaren werden, was er überhaupt bedeutet... Na? Anonym? Anonymous? Noch ein Tipp: Wir sind hier im Internet. Folglich ist jeder ein Anonymous. Und nein es gibt keine Hackergruppe, die sich so nennt....
Ist echt schlimm dieses Thema. Noch schlimmer als damals mit den Killerspielen, denn selbst da hatten die Leute noch ansatzweise Ahnung, wovon sie geredet hatten.


----------



## tonygt (9. August 2011)

Ich bin mal gespannt was da passiert und wie die Reaktion wäre falls es klappen sollte. Auch ich nutze Facebook aber auch sehr vorsichtig.


----------



## Noxiel (9. August 2011)

So, denkt an euren Tonfall liebe Mitdiskutanten. Es wird schon schroff und ich möchte einige User nur ungerne verwarnen. Also zügelt Euch.


----------



## Xiin (9. August 2011)

Weeeedlord schrieb:


> sollte sich erstmal über den Begriff im klaren werden, was er überhaupt bedeutet... Na? Anonym? Anonymous? Noch ein Tipp: Wir sind hier im Internet. Folglich ist jeder ein Anonymous.
> 
> Und nein es gibt keine Hackergruppe, die sich so nennt....
> 
> Ist echt schlimm dieses Thema. Noch schlimmer als damals mit den Killerspielen, denn selbst da hatten die Leute noch ansatzweise Ahnung, wovon sie geredet hatten.


1. Ist nicht jeder im Internet ein Anonymous (im Sinne von Mitglied der Organisation). Mit deiner google-translator-Logik kommst du in dem Fall leider nicht weiter.

2. Und wer will dann Facebook zerstören? ACH JA, wir alle sind ja anonymous! Ich will also facebook zerstören, danke für die Info!   

3. Damals? Das thema ist, mit jedem Amoklauf aufs neue aktuell, und dein Post zeugt auch nicht gerade von viel Ahnung.

Anonymous ist eine kriminelle Organisation unter dem Deckmantel der "New World Order" ausgedacht von ein paar paranoiden Spinnern.
(anders kann man es nicht ausdrücken)


----------



## Skatero (9. August 2011)

Dank den Medien glaubt auch wirklich jeder, dass Anonymous nur eine Hackergruppe ist. Traurig...


----------



## Healor (9. August 2011)

Was habt ihr alle gegen Facebook? Ist es zu "Mainstream" oder wie?

Klar ist der Verein nicht ganz Koscher aber wayne? Ich gebe halt einfach keine wichtigen privaten Daten an und poste nicht jeden Mist, wo ich derzeit bin, mit wem ich gerade im Kino bin oder dergleichen.

Ich nutze Facebook einerseits um mich mit Freunden zu unterhalten, um alte bekannte wieder zu finden und um mir Informationen von Sachen zu holen, die mich interessieren.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dank den Medien glaubt auch wirklich jeder, dass Anonymous nur eine Hackergruppe ist. Traurig...



Dann klär uns Unwissende doch auf, ich hab in der Mitteilung nur von Hacken und Facebook gehört. Daraus schlussfolgere ich (zsm. mit den Festnahmen in den USA), dass sie Kriminelle sind.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. August 2011)

As if.


----------



## TheGui (9. August 2011)

ich hatte auch mal eine lustige Situation mit Facebook

hab mal nen Video reingestellt das zeigt wie FB mit Informationen Geld verdient.

*Das war innerhalb von 2 Minuten gelöscht! O_o*


----------



## Arosk (9. August 2011)

> *Anonymous* [&#601;&#712;n&#594;n&#618;m&#601;s] ist ein weltweit operierendes Kollektiv nicht näher bekannter Personen. Anfangs als Spaßbewegung aus dem Imageboard 4chan hervorgegangen, tritt die Gruppe seit 2008 mit Protestaktionen für die Redefreiheit, die Freiheit des Internet und gegen verschiedene Organisationen, darunter Scientology, staatliche Behörden, Unternehmen und Urheberrechtsgesellschaften in Erscheinung. Die Mitglieder agierten anfangs nur im Internet, später breiteten sich die Aktivitäten auch außerhalb des Internets aus. Aktionsmittel der Gruppe sind Demonstrationen und Hackerangriffe.


----------



## Perkone (9. August 2011)

In der Stunde wo dieses abscheuliche socialnetworkzeug weg is, mach ich zur Feier ne Flasche Urbock auf....


----------



## Konov (9. August 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> In der Stunde wo dieses abscheuliche socialnetworkzeug weg is, mach ich zur Feier ne Flasche Urbock auf....



 ich würd mit anstoßen.


----------



## Skatero (9. August 2011)

Ach du zitierst Wikipedia und willst das als Argument verwenden?
Bei Anonymous sind natürlich nur Verbrecher.
Z.B. von The Plan hast du natürlich noch nie etwas gehört.


----------



## Reflox (9. August 2011)

Sorry, es verstecken sich zu viele unter dem Deckmantel von Anonymous. Ich möchte nichtmal drauf wetten, dass das von ihnen selbst losgetreten wurde.
Mein Klopapier ist auch bei Anonymous, und will auch wikipedia hacken. OH GOTT, ANONYMOUS SIND ALLE KRIMINELLE KLOPAPIERE!!!!1elf

Und vorallem, warum sollte Anonymous Facebook hacken? Ich meine, das ist keine "böse" Seite.


----------



## Xiin (9. August 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dank den Medien glaubt auch wirklich jeder, dass Anonymous nur eine Hackergruppe ist. Traurig...


Wie würdest du einen Angriff auf Facebook sonst bezeichnen?


----------



## Niemezzki (9. August 2011)

ich bezweile mal dass daraus was wird und selbst wenn,wärs mir egal xD


----------



## Petersburg (9. August 2011)

Die ganze Aktion ist doch lächerlich, letztendlich wird es ein paar DDoS Attacken geben, welche vielleicht zur Folge haben, dass Facebook 
für 1 Tag oder weniger nicht erreichbar ist und das wars.


----------



## Reflox (9. August 2011)

Xiin schrieb:


> Wie würdest du einen Angriff auf Facebook sonst bezeichnen?



Ein natürlich sehr gerechtes verfahren der Klopapierhackergruppe.

....I lied


----------



## Dracun (9. August 2011)

Sethia schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine nicht Facebook.
> 
> Dieses ganze Gejammere geht mir so auf den Wecker... Facebook hier, Google da... alles schlimm und sowieso, alles totaler Mist. Ja mein Gott, dann nutzt es nicht und es geht von ganz alleine baden! FB speichert Daten.... *na sowas, in der Regel speichern die nur Daten die man selbst dort eingibt. Muss man sich halt zügeln.*
> 
> Die Leute regen sich über einen #à&")# und bejubeln Anonymous, die an Scheinheiligkeit kaum noch zu überbieten sind.


Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Grushdak (9. August 2011)

Hmm, irgendwie kommt mir der Name bekannt vor - allerdings nicht von einer Gruppe sondern einem seltsamen gleichnamigen User.
Ich meine, der wollte sich auch wichtig tun und nix passierte.

Ich mag zwar Facebook & Konsorten nicht - find' die allesamt überflüssig und nicht seriös - doch ...
<Unter Umständen könnte Anonymous im November aber auch eine Reihe von Datensätzen im Netz veröffentlichen.>
Mit dieser Art & Weise stellt er sich allerdings auf dieselbe Seite, wie die Betreiber solcher Netzwerke!

Ich glaub auch, dies hier ist nur Wichtiggetue - und selbst wenn es doch realisiert wird, hoffentlich klappt das nicht.
Denn Derartiges kann ich nicht gutheißen!

Ach - und warum ich das ganz besonders nicht glaube ...
Solches Vorhaben kündigt man nicht an - es geschieht einfach unerwartet.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ps. *
Auch Buffed (Computec) speichert allemöglichen Daten bzw. die Daten werden teilweise gleich für jederman freigegeben.
Die nette Art ist das zwar nicht, da es Daten sind, die nur eigens für das Buffedportal gedacht sind.
Doch ich muss mir halt selber immer gut überlegen, was ich von mir preisgebe!

greetz


----------



## Razyl (9. August 2011)

Xiin schrieb:


> Wie würdest du einen Angriff auf Facebook sonst bezeichnen?



Wer sagt, dass der Angriff auf die Website selbst geht?


----------



## Arosk (9. August 2011)

Die Datensätze werden veröffentlicht und nicht verkauft.


----------



## tonygt (10. August 2011)

Täusche ich mich oder hatte Anonynums nicht letztens die Seiten, von ich glaube Scientology oder so lahmgelegt. Weil sie irgendwie negativ auf Anonymus reagiert ham und die Seiten ich glaube bis heute nicht mehr Online sind. Muss dazu sagen das ich mich nur ganz ganz Dunkel dran erinnere, sowas mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt zu haben falls da jemand was genaures von weiß bitte mal Posten ^^
Kann gut sein das, dass ein Teil einer Doku war in der es um Hacker ging, kam glaube ich auf ARTE. Und soweit ich mich erinnern kann wurde Anomyinus als Hacker Gruppe dargestellt, die man nicht unterschätzen sollte. Bin auf jeden fall gespannt was und ob was passiert und würde es nicht mit das sind nur nen paar Nerd Kiddis die scheisse labbern abtun.


----------



## Kyrador (10. August 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ein natürlich sehr gerechtes verfahren der Klopapierhackergruppe.
> 
> ....I lied



omg, ich denke jetzt gerade an einen Hacker, der aufm Klo sitzt, mit dem Laptop auf dem Schoß, auf Enter hämmert und dabei schreit "Hier habt ihr euren Scheiß!"


----------



## Beckenblockade (10. August 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Die ganze Aktion ist doch lächerlich, letztendlich wird es ein paar DDoS Attacken geben, welche vielleicht zur Folge haben, dass Facebook
> für 1 Tag oder weniger nicht erreichbar ist und das wars.


qft


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2011)

> *Einige Anonymous-Aktivisten gegen Facebook-Angriff*
> Am Montag sorgte die Aktivisten-Gruppe Anonymous für Aufsehen, als sie ankündigte, am 5. November gegen das soziale Netzwerk Facebook vorgehen zu wollen. Über den offiziellen Twitter-Kanal war jetzt zu erfahren, dass nicht alle Anonymous-Mitglieder hinter dieser Aktion stehen.
> ...mehr lesen.






http://winfuture.de/news,64836.html


----------



## Noxiel (10. August 2011)

Da jeder User theoretisch Teil von Anonymous sein kann, ist es nur logisch, dass nicht alle User Fans der Facebook Attacke sind. Jetzt wird wohl auch den Letzten klar, dass anonymer Protest nur solange witzig ist, bis er einen selbst betrifft.

Anmerkung des Verfassers: Ich kann weder Facebook noch Anonymous leiden.


----------



## floppydrive (10. August 2011)

Seit sich Anonymous mit lulzsec zusammengetan hat ist es einfach nur witzlos geworden, vorher waren die Aktionen ja noch halbwegs "interessant" aber jetzt wirds halt derb lächerlich.


----------



## Noxiel (10. August 2011)

Achso, also geht es jetzt um "coole" und "uncoole" Angriffe von Anonymous? 
Ich glaube ich habe einige User wohl doch falsch eingeschätzt.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. August 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Seit sich Anonymous mit lulzsec zusammengetan hat ist es einfach nur witzlos geworden, vorher waren die Aktionen ja noch halbwegs "interessant" aber jetzt wirds halt derb lächerlich.



Was für Aktionen bitte, mehr als DDOS war da nie und lulzsec sind sowieso die dümmsten Spinner.


----------



## Blooddrainer (10. August 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Was für Aktionen bitte, mehr als DDOS war da nie und lulzsec sind sowieso die dümmsten Spinner.



Mit aktionen meint er wohl die Proteste auf aller Welt...
Wie schon mehrfach gesagt sind Anonymous keine Hacker , sondern eine viel größere Bewegung. Lediglich ein kleiner Teil lässt sich in die Sparte "Cyperterrorismus" stecken.


----------



## Firun (10. August 2011)

Sethia schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine nicht Facebook.
> 
> Dieses ganze Gejammere geht mir so auf den Wecker... Facebook hier, Google da... alles schlimm und sowieso, alles totaler Mist. Ja mein Gott, dann nutzt es nicht und es geht von ganz alleine baden! FB speichert Daten.... na sowas, in der Regel speichern die nur Daten die man selbst dort eingibt. Muss man sich halt zügeln.
> 
> Die Leute regen sich über einen #à&")# und bejubeln Anonymous, die an Scheinheiligkeit kaum noch zu überbieten sind.


Sehe ich genau so  

PS: Dieser Thread hier ist genau so cool wie die Erkenntnis das Milliarden Schwere Unternehmen Profit machen wollen...


----------



## Thoor (10. August 2011)

Waren diese Vendetta Bubies nicht die Typen die vollmundig verkündet haben was für haxx0r sie sind und als ihnen dann zur Last gelegt wurde PS Netz gehackt zu haben hamse geweint wie kleine Kinder das sies nicht waren? Irgendwas schwebt mir da vor...

Die Typen sind imho einfach nur n haufen lächerlicher typen die im leben nicht genug aufmerksamkeit bekommen, deswegen ziehen sie ihre krasse revolution im internet durch, schade das man ihnen soviel aufmerksamkeit gibt. lustig wird es ja vorallem dann wenn sie beginnen politische seite zu hacken, soviel zur meinungsfreiheit.

übrigens arbeitet kein mensch auf dieser welt gratis, also hört auf mit euren romantischen vorstellungen von den weltrettern. ein jeder will irgendwo profit schlagen, ob es nun in form oder lob und annerkennug ist, jeder will etwas für sich vom grossen kuchen.


----------



## Konov (10. August 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> ein jeder will irgendwo profit schlagen, ob es nun in form oder lob und annerkennug ist, jeder will etwas für sich vom grossen kuchen.



Die Frage ist, wo die Grenzen sind.


----------



## Thoor (10. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wo die Grenzen sind.



Die Grenze ist da wo du dir sie setzt. und du wirst sie dir wie jeder mensch dort setzen wo sie dich nicht tangieren wird.


----------



## Makanko (10. August 2011)

Früher waren die Leute auf den Strassen und führten Politikkriege, heute sitzen sie im Keller vorm Rechner und führen Informationskriege. Die Welt verändert sich und bleibt doch gleich.


----------



## tonygt (10. August 2011)

Makanko schrieb:


> Früher waren die Leute auf den Strassen und führten Politikkriege, heute sitzen sie im Keller vorm Rechner und führen Informationskriege. Die Welt verändert sich und bleibt doch gleich.



Würde ich jetzt nicht so Unterststreichen ^^. Vor allem in letzter Zeit hat das Medien Zeitalter Demonstrationen zwar maßgeblich beeinflusst aber keinenfalls Demonstrationen oder ähnliches in den Keller verschoben, siehe Arabische Frühling, Stuttgart 21 Demos oder Anti AKW Demos. Und vor allem bei Facebook handelt es sich um ein Internet Medium und was liegt da näher als das Internet dafür zu benutzen dagegen zu demonstrieren ^^
Von daher würde ich sagen, dass ich nur mehr Ebenen Gebildet haben, in denen Kriege geführt werden können aber deswegen andere Wege nicht wegefallen oder wegfallen werden.


----------



## Makanko (10. August 2011)

Nein, komplett wegfallen tuhen sie natürlich nicht, vielleicht war das etwas Voreilig von mir gesagt. Mein Professor hat sich nur mal in die Richtung beschwert, dass die Menschen immer mehr Zeit vor dem PC verbringen, anstatt mal draußen gegen irgendwas zu protestieren^^. Aber derselben Meinung wie du bin auch, es hat sich einfach nur eine neue Ebene eröffnet. Dass die Aktion illigal ist, ist klar, aber es war auch illigal sich an Bäume zu ketten oder die Bahngleisen zu belagern. Facebook lahmlegen kommt der Aktionen etwa gleich. Keiner glaubt doch ernsthaft, dass sie es schaffen Facebook komplett zu "zerstören". Aber eben ein Zeichen setzen?   

Bin jedenfalls gespannt was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Jester (11. August 2011)

Anonymous hat es nach ihren Aktionen z.B.gegen die Polizei in Ecuador, Brasilien und den USA sowie ihren Angriffen auf das Regime in Syrien (und das nur in der letzten Woche) doch garnichtmehr nötig, Facebook für kurze Zeit lahmzulegen ohne richtigen Schaden anzurichten.

Diese Facebook-Heinis sind lächerliche Trittbrettfahrer, Anonymous spielt mittlerweile in viel höheren Ligen. 
Teilweise unterstützungswert, teilweise hart an der Grenze in meinen Augen.


----------



## tonygt (11. August 2011)

Wobei man das Medium Internet auch nicht Illegal nutzen kann und trotzdem daraus sehr viele Vorteile Ziehen kann. Beispiele hierfür sind irgendwelche Unterschriften Aktionen, bei denen man anstatt wie vorher nur ein paar Tausend, auf einmal Millonen Menschen in kurzer Zeit erreichen kann oder auch mobilisieren kann. Auch zur einfacheren Kommunikation auf Demos, irgend jemand hat ein Iphone und guckt aud Twitter wo man grad an den Polizisten vorbei kommt, wo man besser nicht sein soll, da es hier zu Gewalt kommt usw.

Vor allem in letzter Zeit finde ich die Entwicklung die das Internet in seiner kurzen Bestehungszeit Erreicht in Sachen wie man seinen Meinung vertreten kann erstaunlich und auch ein wenig erschreckend und ich bin gespannt was da noch kommt. Vor allem Solche Aktionen wie Anonymus jetzt planen, finde ich vieleicht auch irgendwann ärgerlich oder auch nervig aber auf jeden fall Intressant in Sachen wie man heutzutage Unzufriedenheit kundtun kann oder gegen bestimmte Dinge mit wenigen Menschen effektiv Demonstrien kann falls es klappen sollte.


----------



## Grushdak (11. August 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> ... nach ihren Aktionen z.B.gegen die Polizei in Ecuador, Brasilien und den USA sowie ihren Angriffen auf das Regime in Syrien (und das nur in der letzten Woche) ....


Das kann aber nix Bewegendes gewesen sein - imo nur nebensächliche Spielereien.

Ansonsten hätte man mal irgendwas in den Medien gesehen/gehört. 
Und so bekannt sind die, meine ich, nun auch nicht.
Tue mal nicht so, als wären es die "Macher" schlechthin.

Da war z.B. der alleinige Urheber des Sasser-Virus schon weitaus aktiver (ja auch "effektiver").

gn8


----------



## Jester (11. August 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Das kann aber nix Bewegendes gewesen sein - imo nur nebensächliche Spielereien.
> 
> Ansonsten hätte man mal irgendwas in den Medien gesehen/gehört.
> Und so bekannt sind die, meine ich, nun auch nicht.
> ...



Da reicht es, wenn man den twitter-Account hier verfolgt, dann kriegt man genauer mit was die Jungs abziehen. 
Und es scheinen schon recht bewegende Dinge zu sein, wenn man mal die geposteten Artikel in den Medien der jeweiligen Länder anschaut.


----------



## Razyl (11. August 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Die Typen sind imho einfach nur n haufen lächerlicher typen die im leben nicht genug aufmerksamkeit bekommen, deswegen ziehen sie ihre krasse revolution im internet durch, schade das man ihnen soviel aufmerksamkeit gibt. lustig wird es ja vorallem dann wenn sie beginnen politische seite zu hacken, soviel zur meinungsfreiheit.



Haufen lächerlicher Typen, die mal so eben die Sicherheitsfirma des FBI, namentlich Mantech, gehackt haben und Daten preisgegeben haben. Auch Seiten wie die der GVU etc. haben längst gemerkt, dass man mit Anonymous nicht scherzen sollte. Eine Gruppe ohne Namen und ohne Hirarchie kann im Internet ziemlich gefährlich werden. Auch wenn darunter nur wenige "richtige Hacker" sind. 

Um einige Aktionen kann man sich streiten. Aber ich sehe es so, dass ein Teil der Aktionen auch sinnvoll oder zumindest aufmunternd sind. Der Nachteil ist halt, dass sich jeder zu Anonymous bekennen kann.


----------



## WesTroxX (11. August 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> PS: Dieser Thread hier ist genau so cool wie die Erkenntnis das Milliarden Schwere Unternehmen Profit machen wollen...



na wenns sonst nix is. milliarden schwere unternehmen wollen profit machen ist doch klar, ok gehen wir wieder nachhause, keiner braucht sich sorgen zu machen. alles ist ja so einfach. eigentlich kann auch ruhig jemand kommen und sich meine niere holen, bringt geld ein, ist kein problem der will ja nur profit machen xD


----------



## vollmi (11. August 2011)

WesTroxX schrieb:


> na wenns sonst nix is. milliarden schwere unternehmen wollen profit machen ist doch klar, ok gehen wir wieder nachhause, keiner braucht sich sorgen zu machen. alles ist ja so einfach. eigentlich kann auch ruhig jemand kommen und sich meine niere holen, bringt geld ein, ist kein problem der will ja nur profit machen xD



Wenn du nicht dazu gezwungen wirst ihm deine Nieren zu verkaufen? Ich meine du bist erwachsen, solltest das selber entscheiden könne.

So ist das auch bei Facebook. Selbst wenn die Mörderprofit machen, selbst wenn die Bilder überall veröffentlicht werden. Keiner zwingt dich dazu bei Facebook mitzumachen. Also was soll der Terz? Jeder der bei Facebook sein Privatleben offenlegt, macht dies aus freien Stücken.


----------



## Blooddrainer (11. August 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Das kann aber nix Bewegendes gewesen sein - imo nur nebensächliche Spielereien.
> 
> Ansonsten hätte man mal irgendwas in den Medien gesehen/gehört.
> Und so bekannt sind die, meine ich, nun auch nicht.
> ...



Naja das war zum Teil so bewegend , dass das syrische Verteidigungsministerium Hacker beauftragt hat, Anon+ ( deren socialnetwork) zu hacken und mit Bildern von Kriegsopfern zu bestücken - nicht so schön die ganze sache. Es sind nicht die Macher schlechthin , anonymous ist jeder und niemand. Die kiddies die sich hacker schimpfen sind halt nunmal auch dabei die denken die könnens reißen und aufmerksamkeit auf sich ziehen. Das sie der gesamtbewegung damit eigntlich nur schaden macht der Thread hier mehr als deutlich.
Nicht das mich hier Leute falsch verstehen - ich bin kein "member" von anonymous allerdings finde ich deren idee bzw "THE PLAN" nicht so schlecht wie manche ihn darstellen wollen.

Auf der anderen Seite bin ich auch der Meinung dass The Venusproject funktionieren könnte , aber das tut hier nicht zur sache , hat auch nichts damit zu tun.


----------



## Reflox (11. August 2011)

Wie ich schon gesagt habe, es verstecken sich einfach zuviele Möchtegern-Typen hinter dem Mantel von Anonymous.


----------



## Konov (11. August 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wie ich schon gesagt habe, es verstecken sich einfach zuviele Möchtegern-Typen hinter dem Mantel von Anonymous.



Gibts dazu Statistiken oder ist das nur so ne Vermutung? ^^


----------



## Reflox (11. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Gibts dazu Statistiken oder ist das nur so ne Vermutung? ^^



Hey, ich kenne da ein paar, die haben des Gefühl, die können alle ihre Taten mit Anonymous schützen.


----------



## Skatero (11. August 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Das kann aber nix Bewegendes gewesen sein - imo nur nebensächliche Spielereien.
> 
> Ansonsten hätte man mal irgendwas in den Medien gesehen/gehört.
> Und so bekannt sind die, meine ich, nun auch nicht.
> ...



Ich höre dauernd von ihnen in den Medien. Nur die Medien zeigen nur ihre "schlechte" Seite und man sieht ja hier gut, was dann passiert.


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haufen lächerlicher Typen, die mal so eben die Sicherheitsfirma des FBI, namentlich Mantech, gehackt haben und Daten preisgegeben haben. Auch Seiten wie die der GVU etc. haben längst gemerkt, dass man mit Anonymous nicht scherzen sollte. Eine Gruppe ohne Namen und ohne Hirarchie kann im Internet ziemlich gefährlich werden. Auch wenn darunter nur wenige "richtige Hacker" sind.
> 
> Um einige Aktionen kann man sich streiten. Aber ich sehe es so, dass ein Teil der Aktionen auch sinnvoll oder zumindest aufmunternd sind. Der Nachteil ist halt, dass sich jeder zu Anonymous bekennen kann.



UNd was hat es ihnen gebracht Mantech zu hacken und die Daten Preis zu geben? Hat sich global oder national irgendetwas zum positiven verändert? Im Gegenteil, es wird immer mehr und mehr überwacht und kontrolliert um solche Subjekte möglichst schnell einzudeämmen und zu bekämpfen. Es ist analog mit England: Inwiefern verändert sich etwas zum besseren wenn man plündert, randaliert, brandschatzt und Leute zusammenschlägt die daran gar nicht beteiligt sind. Einen Dreck wird sich ändern, im Gegenteil, man gelangt zur Erkenntnis das mehr getan werden muss um solche Aktionen zu verhindern. Die Politik ist wohl das letzte was sich ändern wird.


----------



## Konov (11. August 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> UNd was hat es ihnen gebracht Mantech zu hacken und die Daten Preis zu geben? Hat sich global oder national irgendetwas zum positiven verändert? Im Gegenteil, es wird immer mehr und mehr überwacht und kontrolliert um solche Subjekte möglichst schnell einzudeämmen und zu bekämpfen. Es ist analog mit England: Inwiefern verändert sich etwas zum besseren wenn man plündert, randaliert, brandschatzt und Leute zusammenschlägt die daran gar nicht beteiligt sind. *Einen Dreck wird sich ändern, im Gegenteil, man gelangt zur Erkenntnis das mehr getan werden muss um solche Aktionen zu verhindern.* Die Politik ist wohl das letzte was sich ändern wird.



Falsch, man gelangt viel mehr zu der Erkenntnis, dass man komplett neu ansetzen müsste, um solche Aktionen zu verhindern.


----------



## zoizz (11. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist nur das Internet, wenn da mal was fehlen sollte, geht das Leben trotzdem weiter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (11. August 2011)

Hoffentlich gelingt es diese Aktion. Halte ich zwar für unwahrscheinlich, aber man darf doch hoffen? Stehe auf jedenfall hinter dieser Aktion. Und zum Thema "kriminelle Organisation": Zum einen darf man "sie" ja nicht als eine Organisation bezeichnen, weil das ja schon wieder ihren grundsätzlichen Prinzipien widerspricht. Sie sind eben keine Organisation, unter dem Namen selbst herrscht ja sozusagen das blanke Chaos und das Wirken des Individiums steht im Vordergrund, andere KÖNNEN folgen, müssen aber nicht. Das ist eine wichtige Tatsache die man berücksichtigen muss.

Weiter will ich sagen: Was ist kriminell? Wenn die Menschen in einem von einem Regime regierten Land auf die Straße gehen, dann sind sie Kriminelle. Sind sie deswegen auch die Bösen? Sind sie deswegen die Guten? Das muss im Endeffekt jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Und soweit ich es richtig verstanden habe, kann man die Idee "Anonymous", diese Bewegung, auch als "richtig" erachten und für diese Sache wirken, ohne auf illegale Methoden zurückzugreifen, z.B. zählt dazu schon die blose Werbung für die Sache und die Verbreitung der Ideologie.

Ich würde da also mit voreiligen Festlegungen sehr vorsichtig sein, für mich ist diese Bewegung ganz klar von "normaler" Cyberkriminalität zu trennen. Und da es keine Organisation ist kann man eine bestimmte Aktion, auch nicht jedem der diese Bewegung unterstützt anhängen, wie ich finde. ICh erachte die Idee hinter der Bewegung, der Gruppe in momentanen Zeiten als sehr wichtig.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2011)

Was macht das denn für nen Unterschied ob sie ne Organisation sind oder nicht ? Das, was "Teile" dieser Gruppe tun, ist kriminell.


----------



## Shaila (11. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Was macht das denn für nen Unterschied ob sie ne Organisation sind oder nicht ? Das, was "Teile" dieser Gruppe tun, ist kriminell.



Das macht einen sehr großen Unterschied. Da es ein Kollektiv ist, gibt es keinen "Chef" den man für irgendetwas verantwortlich machen kann. Und man kann so auch nicht die Gruppe als Solches veurteilen, wie ich finde.

P.S: Nach unserer Gesetzeslage ist es kriminell. Was wenn ich diese Gesetzeslage als veraltet ansehe und stellenweiße als falsch und für eine Demokratie störend?


----------



## Savaera (11. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Was macht das denn für nen Unterschied ob sie ne Organisation sind oder nicht ? Das, was "Teile" dieser Gruppe tun, ist kriminell.



Du hast Deinen Vorposter Null verstanden =)

Frage: War Robin Hood böse? Immerhin war er äusserst kriminell.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> P.S: Nach unserer Gesetzeslage ist es kriminell. Was wenn ich diese Gesetzeslage als veraltet ansehe und stellenweiße als falsch und für eine Demokratie störend?



Dann können wir ja auch alle wieder Hexen jagen gehen.  

Deine Meinung ist deine Meinung, davon will ich dich auch garnicht abbringen. Nur ist das, was diese Leute in dem Video (ob Fake oder nicht) Facebook angedroht haben (egal was Facebook für Leichen im Keller hat), ist STAND JETZT kriminell. Woher will man wissen, dass sie diese Daten nicht selbst verwenden geschweige denn verkaufen ? In der Öffentlichkeit machen sie den Robbin Hood und hintern Rücken verkaufen sie Daten...

... ist natürlich alles Spekulatius, aber das ist ja fast der komplette Thread. 

(ich kenne diese Leute nicht so gut wie andere hier, deswegen entschuldigt meine Unwissenheit. Ich hinterfrage halt nur.)

Edit: @Savaera Robin Hood hat es den Armen gegeben, aber tun sie das auch ?


----------



## Konov (11. August 2011)

Kriminell ist nicht gleichzeitig böse.
Kriminelle Handlungen geschehen oft auch aus völlig anderen emotionalen Hintergründen heraus, Verzweiflung, Armut, Langeweile etc. pp.

Insbeondere bei den Krawallen in London sieht man das momentan sehr gut. Von den Krawallmachern sind sicherlich die meisten von Grund auf keine bösartigen Menschen.
In der Verzweiflung wird der Mensch manchmal zu kriminellen Handlungen getrieben, obwohl er sie selbst gar nicht unbedingt gutheißt oder er wird dazu verleitet, weil er keine Alternativen sieht.


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2011)

Savaera schrieb:


> Du hast Deinen Vorposter Null verstanden =)
> 
> Frage: War Robin Hood böse? Immerhin war er äusserst kriminell.



Willst du jetzt ernsthaft eine Hackergruppe aus dem Internet mit einer fiktiven Mittelalterfigur vergleichen? Nicht wirklich oder...

Zum Thema England: Die politische Motivation ist schon seit Tagen verdampft, was da abgeht ist nur noch eine egoistische, stumpfinnige, brutale und lächerliche Massenschlägerei. Traurig das sowas von Politiker noch unterstützt wird.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Kriminell ist nicht gleichzeitig böse.
> Kriminelle Handlungen geschehen oft auch aus völlig anderen emotionalen Hintergründen heraus, Verzweiflung, Armut, Langeweile etc. pp.



Naja, ob ich aus Langeweile oder aus Wut auf unsere Politik nen Laden auseinander nehme macht theoretisch keinen Unterschied, Ärger gibt es so oder so. 

Und Gründe für kriminelle Taten gibt es fast immer, aber sie dann damit zu rechtfertigen geht nicht.


----------



## Konov (11. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Naja, ob ich aus Langeweile oder aus Wut auf unsere Politik nen Laden auseinander nehme macht theoretisch keinen Unterschied, Ärger gibt es so oder so.
> 
> Und Gründe für kriminelle Taten gibt es fast immer, aber sie dann damit zu rechtfertigen geht nicht.



Glücklicherweise geht das doch.
Denn das Problem würde nicht gelöst, wenn man pauschal alle Jugendlichen Krawallmacher hinter schwedische Gardinen stecken würde. Man würde sich nur noch mehr Probleme schaffen.
Die Ursachen sind nicht gefunden, es gibt keine Lösungen. Das einzige was man davon hat, sind haufenweise mehr Knastis, die dem Staat auf der Tasche liegen.

Rechtfertigung in dem Fall wäre natürlich nicht Langeweile oder Wut auf die Politik sondern der Fall durch das Raster eines sozialen Systems - aus welchen Gründen auch immer.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2011)

Praktisch gesehen ja, mein Anfangspost war aber auf Anonymus gerichtet. Ich kenne mich nicht so wirklich aus, hatten die damals auch was mit der Sony-Sache zu tun ?


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Denn das Problem würde nicht gelöst, wenn man pauschal alle Jugendlichen Krawallmacher hinter schwedische Gardinen stecken würde. Man würde sich nur noch mehr Probleme schaffen.



Ach, dann ist das Problem gelöst wenn man sie brandschatzen lässt wie sie gerade lustig sind? Dann biste auf dem besten Weg in die Anarchie wo jeder tun und lassen kann was er will. Glaubst du irgendein Politiker der was zu sagen hat orientiert sich jetzt neu? warum auch, die Kohle fliesst, das ist doch alles was zählt für die. ausserdem hat das schon lange nichts mehr zu tun, die deppen randalieren gerade nur noch aus purer lust, gier und langeweile. warum england noch keine wasserwerfer eingesetzt hat ist mir auch schleierhaft. aber das gehört hier nicht hin.


----------



## Konov (12. August 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ach, dann ist das Problem gelöst wenn man sie brandschatzen lässt wie sie gerade lustig sind?



Hab ich das gesagt? Natürlich nicht.

Ich sage es jetzt glaube ich schon in dem Zusammenhang zum fünften Mal: Solche Probleme müssen an der Wurzel gepackt werden. Das heißt, es geht um Ursachenbekämpfung. Mit Massenverhaftungen und wegsperren wird so ein Problem auch in 1000 Jahren noch nicht gelöst sein.

Auf Spiegel Online war neulich ein Artikel von einem US Soziologen. Der hat genau die richtigen Worte für die Probleme gefunden.


----------



## xandy (12. August 2011)

Oh, der Notendurchschnitt vieler Schüler wird rapide steigen ))


----------



## Razyl (12. August 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> UNd was hat es ihnen gebracht Mantech zu hacken und die Daten Preis zu geben? Hat sich global oder national irgendetwas zum positiven verändert?



Nur weil sich nicht von Tag 1 an alles ändert, soll man gleich alles aufgeben? Der Prozess ist lang und wird dauern - Aber auch Politiker werden irgendwann merken, dass mein ein Kollektiv aus tausenden von mehr oder minder anonymen Leuten nicht einfach wegsperren kann. Das das Internet durchaus eine Gefahr für die politische Stabilität eines Landes darstellen kann, sollten sie so langsam auch begriffen haben.


----------



## BlizzLord (12. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hab ich das gesagt? Natürlich nicht.
> 
> Ich sage es jetzt glaube ich schon in dem Zusammenhang zum fünften Mal: Solche Probleme müssen an der Wurzel gepackt werden. Das heißt, es geht um Ursachenbekämpfung. Mit Massenverhaftungen und wegsperren wird so ein Problem auch in 1000 Jahren noch nicht gelöst sein.
> 
> Auf Spiegel Online war neulich ein Artikel von einem US Soziologen. Der hat genau die richtigen Worte für die Probleme gefunden.



Also einfach die Idioten(ich bleibe dabei sie idioten zu nennen) weitermachen lassen(Knast/verhaftungen sind ja keine Option) bis man das Hauptproblem gefunden hat dann eine Lösung dafür finden(macht man ja innerhalb von 5 Minuten) und solange dürfen sich die Spaten austoben oder wie?
Wehe du sagst jetzt " natürlich muss man die Gewalt unterbinden" das würde ja dann das Gegenteil deiner Aussage bedeuten.

So wird das sicherlich funktionier. :X

*jetzt mal allg. ausgedrückt und nicht nur für anonymous und co*


----------



## xxardon (12. August 2011)

Das ist bestimmt th3j35t3r 

Facebook geht mir schon ewig auf dem Sack, also ich bin froh


----------



## Deathstyle (12. August 2011)

Wie kann einem Facebook denn bitte auf den Sack gehen? Ey ich check garnix.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wie kann einem Facebook denn bitte auf den Sack gehen? Ey ich check garnix.



Es ist wohl der heutige "Zwang", dort angemeldet zu sein. Wenn man jemanden neues trifft fragt man eben nicht mehr nach der Nummer (zumindest nicht sofort^^), sondern ob man Facebook hat. Facebook ist Mainstream, wahrscheinlich geht das einigen hier aufn Sack. 

Google+ wär für die zur Zeit wohl das Richtige.


----------



## bkeleanor (12. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur weil sich nicht von Tag 1 an alles ändert, soll man gleich alles aufgeben? Der Prozess ist lang und wird dauern - Aber auch Politiker werden irgendwann merken, dass mein ein Kollektiv aus tausenden von mehr oder minder anonymen Leuten nicht einfach wegsperren kann. Das das Internet durchaus eine Gefahr für die politische Stabilität eines Landes darstellen kann, sollten sie so langsam auch begriffen haben.




Also heisst das für mich jetzt, mit dem hacken der verschiedenen seiten wollen die hacker erreichen, dass die Politiker einsehen müssen, dass das internet gefährlich ist und abgeschafft werden muss!?

btw. Was wollen die Hacker überhaupt bezwecken mit diesen angriffen?
Ja ich war noch nie auf einer dieser Hacker Twitter accounts und werde ich auch nicht.



xxardon schrieb:


> Facebook geht mir schon ewig auf dem Sack, also ich bin froh



Ich möchte echt mal wissen WARUM!?
nur weil auf allen internet seiten irgendwo ein F für "auf Facebook fan" werden ist? glaub ich nicht.
also warum geht dir eine Internetseite auf den Sack?


----------



## vollmi (12. August 2011)

xxardon schrieb:


> Facebook geht mir schon ewig auf dem Sack, also ich bin froh



Meine Güte, wer zwingt dich da mitzumachen? Andere spielen gerne damit, wer gibt dir und anderen das recht denen das Spielzeug wegzunehmen?


----------



## Dracun (12. August 2011)

Weil es cool ist dagegen sein ...
Mal im Ernst, klar Facebook sammelt deine Daten. Facebook verkauft deine Daten (was im übrigen Google auch macht nur so am Rande ). Aber was für Daten die sammeln und verkaufen entscheidet ihr. Ich hab schon Leute auf FB gesehen die einen falschen Namen angegeben haben und auch sonst nix im Profil drin steht.
Also IHR entscheidet was ihr uff FB oder G+ preis gebt net die jeweiligen Betreiber. Und wenn ihr nur spärlich was preis gebt oder garnix .. dann können die auch nix verkaufen oder sammeln.

Nur so als Tipp.

Aber ich weiß ja da redet man ja gegen Wände denn FB ist ja der Teufel.


----------



## Manaori (12. August 2011)

Naja, ich kanns schon verstehen dass einem Facebook auf den Sack geht, auch wenn man nicht dabei ist. Selber habe ich keinen Account, weil er für mich nicht nötig ist - mir reichen Skype, Email und meine  Foren,um mich auszutauschen und meine Schäfchen beisammen zu halten. Allerdings ist es mir jetzt schon sehr oft passiert, dass ich, wenn ich wen kennen gelernt habe,nicht nach Emailadresse oder ICQ Nummer oder so (im Internet natürlich) gefragt wurde, sondern danach ob ich Facebook habe und dann schief angeschaut wurde, wenn ich verneinte. 
Ebenso habe ich u.A. im Zug öfter Studenten reden gehört, wieviel inzwischen über FB geplant wird. Für jemanden, der sich dort nicht anmelden möchte aus verschiedenen Gründen ist das sicher ärgerlich. Und sobald man vom Umfeld quasi gedrängt wird,s ich anzumelden - und seien es nur die Kommilitonen - kann daraus eine sehr nervige Angelegenheit werden.
Das ist jetzt allerdings kein FB spezifisches Problem. Nur als Twitter und Konsorten aufkamen, war der Wahn noch nicht so groß. AUf Twitter & Co war nicht JEDER. Auf FB schon. Und wenn man es nicht ist, kommen gleich so Meldungen wie "Ja, ist halt cool, dagegen zu sein, wa?" (Kein Vorwurf, es ist mir hier nur aufgefallen) und totales Unverständnis, wie eine Sache, zu der einen fast jeder drängt (mittlerweile sogar mein Vater oO), einem auf die Nerven gehen kann. 


Was den geplanten ANgriff angeht.... Mh. Mir ist er ehrlich gesagt gleichgültig. Wenn sie meinen, sollen sie, ich bin neugierig auf den Ausgang. Jedoch finde ich dass es irgendwie nicht ganz zu den sonstigen Aktionen von Anon passt. Gestern ein bisschen a uf Wiki eingelesen - ich kannte sonst nicht viel von ihnen - und ein Kollektiv, das sich sonst auf Diktaturen, Sekten etc stürzt.... da ist Facebook doch wirklich nicht in ihrer Liga? o.o Oder bin ich die einzige der das auffällt?


@Blizzlord: Nicht als Angriff verstehen, aber versuch doch mal, ein bisschen weiter zu lesen als nur zur wörtlichen Bedeutung voin Konovs Geschriebenen  

Natürlich gehört die Gewalt in London unterbunden,d as ist gar keine Frage. So pushen sich alle nur noch weiter hoch und ein Ende ist nicht abzusehen. Allerdings steht ebenfalls außer Frage, dass das Übel, nämlcih vermutlich die Armut, definitiv von den Politikern angegangen werden sollte. Und da ist es eben kontraproduktiv, wenn man die Leute nur verteufelt und stolz berichtet "Wir haben wieder einen eingesperrt! Sie sind die bösen, wir haben keine Schuld!" (überspitzt dargestellt) wie es in der Politik nun mal so üblich ist. Das hetzt die, die nicht eingesperrt wurden, nämlich nur weiter auch und von Problemlösung ist auch nichts zu sehen.


----------



## ZAM (12. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Google+ wär für die zur Zeit wohl das Richtige.



Ja, weil Google dafür bekannt ist, nichts mit Daten anzufangen oder zu sammeln ...


----------



## Manaori (12. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja, weil Google dafür bekannt ist, nichts mit Daten anzufangen oder zu sammeln ...



Aber sie gebens offen zu


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja, weil Google dafür bekannt ist, nichts mit Daten anzufangen oder zu sammeln ...



Nein, weil Google+ einfach noch nicht Mainstream ist. Ich kenne viele, die über Facebook schimpfen und sich immer weigerten und nun bei Google+ sind.

Ironie.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. August 2011)

Google+ nicht Mainstream? Ohlolol. Das halte ich für ein Gerücht, wenn man nicht Mainstream sein möchte dann baue man bitte seinen PC ab und stöpselt sich aus dem Internet und hört auf mit dem Antianti gequatsche.



Manaori schrieb:


> Aber sie gebens offen zu



Machts das besser? Also mir war von Anfang an klar das Facebook, oder jegliches andere Netzwerk, Geld mit "mir" verdient.


----------



## Manaori (12. August 2011)

Das war'n Scherz.  Das einzige, was ich gehört habe und was ich mir vorstellen könnte, wraum manche Google+ so auf ein Podest stellen, ist, dass dort (angeblich) die Privatssphäreeinstellungen besser sind als bei FB.

Ich persönlich werde mich weder beim einen noch beim andren anmelden... hat aber nichts mit Mainstream zu tun @ Shakira (das war Absicht.  ), sondern mit.. aber ach ne, da müsste man ja meine Textwand weiter oben lesen


----------



## Deathstyle (12. August 2011)

Wär auch nen blödes Argument, Buffed verdient schließlich auch Geld an uns.  Keine Ahnung wieso aber diese generelle Mentalität sich dem zu verschränken und das alles zu verteufeln zeugt eigentlich nur von Unwissenheit.
Google+ hat den Vorteil mit seinen 3-5 Reitern unglaublich simpel zu sein (im Gegensatz dazu erschlägt Facebook einen dann als Neuling durchaus) und die Cirkles sind sehr praktisch um eben Freunde von Bekannten usw. abzugrenzen (was auch bei Facebook sehr einfach geht, wird aber sogut wie nicht genutzt weil die meisten das wohl garnicht wissen). Ich habe übrigens keinen Google+ Account werde allerdings wechseln sobald ich es für nötig halte (was bedeutet das meine Freunde dorthin gehen).


----------



## Razyl (12. August 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Also heisst das für mich jetzt, mit dem hacken der verschiedenen seiten wollen die hacker erreichen, dass die Politiker einsehen müssen, dass das internet gefährlich ist und abgeschafft werden muss!?
> 
> btw. Was wollen die Hacker überhaupt bezwecken mit diesen angriffen?
> Ja ich war noch nie auf einer dieser Hacker Twitter accounts und werde ich auch nicht.



Wer spricht denn von der Abschaffung des Internets? Oder glaubst du ernsthaft, dass kleine Politiker so etwas jemals anordnen geschweige denn durchführen werden? 

Was sie damit bezwecken wollen? Das ist unterschiedlich. Aufrütteln, Demonstrieren etc. - Das Gleiche, wie man früher und oftmals auch heutzutage noch auf der Straße auslebt im Internet quasi.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (12. August 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wie kann einem Facebook denn bitte auf den Sack gehen? Ey ich check garnix.




Die werbung die mitlerweile in sogut wie jedem spiel eingebaut iss, die massive werbung in der ubahn oder wo immer ich mich auch hinbegehe, die 13 jährigen die an ihrem apple ipod hängen und in meinen stunden auf facebook surfen, meine kollegen die sich fast nur noch über facebook verabreden und mich drängen mich auch dort anzumelden, die gewissheit das mit den daten schindluder betrieben wird... ach die liste ist unendlich lang


----------



## bkeleanor (12. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer spricht denn von der Abschaffung des Internets? Oder glaubst du ernsthaft, dass kleine Politiker so etwas jemals anordnen geschweige denn durchführen werden?
> 
> Was sie damit bezwecken wollen? Das ist unterschiedlich. Aufrütteln, Demonstrieren etc. - Das Gleiche, wie man früher und oftmals auch heutzutage noch auf der Straße auslebt im Internet quasi.



na das hab ich aus deinem post so interpretiert. und ich bin gut im dinge überall hinein interpretieren.

Also nichts! Chaosstiften und anderen vorschreiben was sie zu machen haben. Das ist erbärmlich genau wie die typen in London. Denen geht es auch um nichts, ausser ums plündern.


----------



## Davatar (12. August 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das macht einen sehr großen Unterschied. Da es ein Kollektiv ist, gibt es keinen "Chef" den man für irgendetwas verantwortlich machen kann. Und man kann so auch nicht die Gruppe als Solches veurteilen, wie ich finde.


Natürlich kann man das, da sie es tolerieren, dass gewisse "Untergruppierungen" kriminell sind.



> P.S: Nach unserer Gesetzeslage ist es kriminell. Was wenn ich diese Gesetzeslage als veraltet ansehe und stellenweiße als falsch und für eine Demokratie störend?


Die Frage ob man kriminelle Hilfsmittel verwenden kann um einen Missstand zum Positiven zu verändern kann nicht verallgemeinert werden, man muss sie von Fall zu Fall betrachten. Stell Dir mal folgende Fragen:
- Eine Regierung unterdrückt ihr Volk und lässt auf Demonstranten schiessen, die zuvor (effektiv) friedlich demonstriert haben. Ist es legitim mit illegalen Mitteln gegen diese Regierung vorzugehen? Welche illegalen Mittel sind denn dann legitim?
--> Hacken von Webseiten, die der Regierung gehören?
--> Unterbrechen der Kommunikation der Regierung, beispielsweise mit Störsendern oder ähnlichem?
--> Zerstörung der Kommunikation der Regierung, kappen von Leitungen, Funkzentralen des Militärs in die Luft sprengen?
--> Regierungsmitarbeiter als Geiseln nehmen oder ermorden?
--> Anschläge auf Regierungsgebäude?

Was davon ist nun legitim und was nicht? Wer darf das entscheiden? Du?

Anderes Beispiel:
- Eine Firma lässt Blutjuwelen in Afrika zu unmenschlichen Bedingungen, von völlig unterbezahlten, beinahe, sklavengehaltenen Mitarbeitern, zu hohen Preisen in den reichen Ländern verkaufen und macht damit hohe Gewinne. Welche der oben genannten Aktionen ist nun legitim und wer darf das entscheiden (wobei Regierung jeweils durch Firma ersetzt wird)?

Weiteres Beispiel:
- Auf einer Webseite wird radikale Propaganda betrieben. Sie dient als Plattform für rechtsextreme oder linksextreme (oder sonstige) Extremisten. Welche der oben genannten Aktionen ist nun legitim und wer darf das entscheiden?

Zuletzt:
- Eine Webseite nimmts mit dem Datenschutz nicht sonderlich genau. Es wird gemunkelt, dass sie sogar Benutzerdaten weiterverkauft. Ob das wirklich stimmt weiss jedoch keiner so genau. Welche der oben genannten Aktionen ist nun legitim und wer darf das entscheiden?


Du siehst, am Anfang kann man sich vielleicht noch halbwegs drüber streiten, ob hacking nun ein Mittel zum Zweck ist. Bereits bei der Blutjuwelenfirma sind die Argumente dafür schon wesentlich schwerer zu finden. Die Extremistenwebseite bietet dann vielleicht eher wieder Argumente dafür. Und nun im Ernst: Wie bitteschön kann man argumentieren, es sei legitim, Facebook zu hacken? Die Leute, die dort ihre Benutzerangaben angeben und Fotos und Filme hochladen tun dies ja völlig bewusst. Es ist ihnen völlig egal, wer an ihre Daten kommt und sie freuen sich über diese Plattform. Spätestens hier sollte man sehen, dass eine Organisation, auch wenn sie anarchistischen Ursprungs ist, einfach kriminell und völlig daneben ist, wenn sie ihre Zwecke mit illegalen Mitteln verfolgt. Gesetze sind genau dafür da, damit nicht jeder Vollidiot Selbstjustiz ausübt. Nur daher funktionieren unsere Länder in Europa ja auch im Grossen und Ganzen und nur daher haben wir den Wohlstand, den wir heute haben.


Edit: Übrigens gehen radikale Ansichten, Anschläge und Weiteres immer darauf zurück, dass man von seiner Ideologie geblendet wird und illegale Aktivitäten durch selbige Ideologie rechtfertigt.


----------



## Konov (12. August 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Also einfach die Idioten(ich bleibe dabei sie idioten zu nennen) weitermachen lassen(Knast/verhaftungen sind ja keine Option) bis man das Hauptproblem gefunden hat dann eine Lösung dafür finden(macht man ja innerhalb von 5 Minuten) und solange dürfen sich die Spaten austoben oder wie?
> Wehe du sagst jetzt " natürlich muss man die Gewalt unterbinden" das würde ja dann das Gegenteil deiner Aussage bedeuten.
> 
> So wird das sicherlich funktionier. :X
> ...



Du drehst mir ja auch die Worte im Mund herum.
Ich habe nie gesagt, dass man die Leute nicht davon abhalten sollte, alles zu zerstören und anzuzünden. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass es keine Option sein dürfte, einfach pauschal alles in den Knast zu stecken, weil es die Ursache des Problems nicht bekämpft.
Politische Veränderungen aufgrund soziologischer Ursachen können eine langfristige oder vllt. noch mittelfristige Lösung sein. Politik dauert ja leider immer recht lang im Verhältnis. Aber ich bleibe dabei. 

Es ist doch wie die sprichwörtliche Medusa, der du den Kopf abhackst, und woanders wachsen zwei neue nach.

Die Gewalt ließe sich sicherlich auch kurzfristig eindämmen, wenn ernsthafte Veränderungen zumindest mal angekündigt und angesprochen werden würden.
Wenn die Politik erkennen würde, wo die Ursachen liegen und wenn man diese Leute nicht sich selbst überlassen würde. Wenn die Krawallmacher merken, dass da was passiert und dass ihnen wer entgegenkommt, dann verliert sich das ganz von selbst.

Ich habe auch nie behauptet, dass es schnell und einfach werden würde, die Ursachen zu finden und zu bekämpfen. Es ist aber die einzige Möglichkeit, um dauerhaft Ruhe zu schaffen und vorallem den Menschen entgegenzukommen.
Und den Aufwand wäre es wert, wenn dafür langfristig solche Probleme gelöst würden. 

Und ich betone nochmal, das eigentliche Problem liegt IMO in den soziologischen Ursachen und der politischen Verbohrtheit.




Dracun schrieb:


> Weil es cool ist dagegen sein ...
> Mal im Ernst, klar Facebook sammelt deine Daten. Facebook verkauft deine Daten (was im übrigen Google auch macht nur so am Rande ). Aber was für Daten die sammeln und verkaufen entscheidet ihr. Ich hab schon Leute auf FB gesehen die einen falschen Namen angegeben haben und auch sonst nix im Profil drin steht.
> Also IHR entscheidet was ihr uff FB oder G+ preis gebt net die jeweiligen Betreiber. Und wenn ihr nur spärlich was preis gebt oder garnix .. dann können die auch nix verkaufen oder sammeln.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, dass es weniger darum geht, cool zu sein, weil man dagegen ist.
Niemand ist meiner Meinung nach cool, weil er dagegen ist. 

Es ist wohl bei vielen Leuten die Facebook ablehnen auch eine Mischung aus Ablehnung vor der Massenhaften Aktion.
Man könnte sich das so vorstellen, wie bei Leuten, die nicht gerne auf Konzerte gehen, weilo da einfach zuviele Leute sind. Bei Facebook sitzt zwar jeder in seinem kleinen Kämmerlein, aber du bist schon in einer sehr großen anonymen Masse, die vorgibt irgendwas zu sein. 

Wenn ich nochmal für mich persönlich sprechen soll, dann muss ich sagen, dass mir in erster Linie auch diese ganzen Bilder und dieses verfälschte Getue auf den Sack geht. Kann sein, dass ich einfach nur mit den falschen Leuten "verknüpft" war, aber es nervt unglaublich, jeden Tag diese Partypics zu sehen, oder dieses Selbstdarstellerische von jedem einzelnen Individuum. Als müsse man sich selbst präsentieren wie auf einem Silbertablett. Jeder der das nicht tut, wird vorzugsweise gemieden. Es ist auch irgendwie viel Konkurrenzdenken dabei. Frei nach dem Motto (pauschal ausgedrückt), wer hat den längsten, wer hat die meisten "Freunde", etc.
Für mich ist Facebook (und viele andere Plattformen im Übrigen auch) kein soziales Netzwerk sondern viel mehr eine Art Gehege, nicht für Tiere, aber für Menschen, zur Selbstdarstellung, zur gegenseitigen Beweihräucherung oder Verteufelung, so wie jeder mag.

Ich finde dieses ganze System höchst fragwürdig und mir persönlich ist es zu hässlich und unmenschlich.

Die fehlende Natürlichkeit in so einem System verbunden mit der Darstellung eines Kollektivs, immer und zu jeder Zeit, hauptsache individuell, aber doch nicht wirklich individuell zu sein, weil unterm Strich doch jeder unter dieser Käseglocke sitzt und sich mit jedem anderen vergleicht; Das irritiert mich und bereitet mir Unbehagen.

Das muss nicht jeder so sehen und das tun die allerwenigsten, das ist aber für mich kein Grund, meine Meinung anzupassen.
Und ich bin auch nicht cool, wenn ich so denke, viel mehr bin ich warscheinlich uncool in der Breite dieses Systems, was mich aber auch nicht weiter stört solange Facebook nicht zur gesetzlichen Pflicht wird.


----------



## Davatar (12. August 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Die werbung die mitlerweile in sogut wie jedem spiel eingebaut iss, die massive werbung in der ubahn oder wo immer ich mich auch hinbegehe, die 13 jährigen die an ihrem apple ipod hängen und in meinen stunden auf facebook surfen, meine kollegen die sich fast nur noch über facebook verabreden und mich drängen mich auch dort anzumelden, die gewissheit das mit den daten schindluder betrieben wird... ach die liste ist unendlich lang


Werbung gibts auch überall für iPads (ob nun von Apple oder Konkurrenz spielt keine Rolle), trotzdem kauf ich mir keins. Als ich noch in der Schule war, haben auch alle um mich herum geraucht, trotzdem hab ich nie angefangen und weniger Freunde hatt ich deswegen auch nicht. Dich zwingt echt keiner, Dich bei Facebook anzumelden und selbst wenn Dus tust, musst Du da keine Daten angeben oder Du machst es wie bei allen anderen Webseiten auch und gibst irgendwelche Fake-Daten an. Du musst ja nicht mal ein Foto hochladen, auf dem Du abgebildet bist, kannst ja nen Baum als Bild nehmen oder was weiss ich.


----------



## bkeleanor (12. August 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Du siehst, am Anfang kann man sich vielleicht noch halbwegs drüber streiten, ob hacking nun ein Mittel zum Zweck ist. Bereits bei der Blutjuwelenfirma sind die Argumente dafür schon wesentlich schwerer zu finden. Die Extremistenwebseite bietet dann vielleicht eher wieder Argumente dafür. Und nun im Ernst: Wie bitteschön kann man argumentieren, es sei legitim, Facebook zu hacken? Die Leute, die dort ihre Benutzerangaben angeben und Fotos und Filme hochladen tun dies ja völlig bewusst. Es ist ihnen völlig egal, wer an ihre Daten kommt und sie freuen sich über diese Plattform. Spätestens hier sollte man sehen, dass eine Organisation, auch wenn sie anarchistischen Ursprungs ist, einfach kriminell und völlig daneben ist, wenn sie ihre Zwecke mit illegalen Mitteln verfolgt. Gesetze sind genau dafür da, damit nicht jeder Vollidiot Selbstjustiz ausübt. Nur daher funktionieren unsere Länder in Europa ja auch im Grossen und Ganzen und nur daher haben wir den Wohlstand, den wir heute haben.



best post so far.
ich ziehe meinen hut vor dir!


----------



## Konov (12. August 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Werbung gibts auch überall für iPads (ob nun von Apple oder Konkurrenz spielt keine Rolle), trotzdem kauf ich mir keins. Als ich noch in der Schule war, haben auch alle um mich herum geraucht, trotzdem hab ich nie angefangen und weniger Freunde hatt ich deswegen auch nicht. Dich zwingt echt keiner, Dich bei Facebook anzumelden und selbst wenn Dus tust, musst Du da keine Daten angeben oder Du machst es wie bei allen anderen Webseiten auch und gibst irgendwelche Fake-Daten an. Du musst ja nicht mal ein Foto hochladen, auf dem Du abgebildet bist, kannst ja nen Baum als Bild nehmen oder was weiss ich.



Das ist auch ein interessanter Faktor... natürlich kann man sich von Namen über Geburtsdatum bis hin zum Bild alles mögliche ausdenken.
Nur wo liegt dann der Sinn dieses vermeintlich sozialen Netzwerks? Wenn man sich nur mehr als rein anonym darstellt und nur die allerwenigsten Menschen wissen, wer du eigentlich bist.

Wäre dann nicht irgendein billiger Chat genauso effektiv oder sinnvoll? Wo liegt dann der Reiz eines Facebook, wenn man sich doch nur komplett anonymisiert?

Soweit ich das sehen kann, liegt der Reiz vorallem auch darin, dass man zwar häufig vieles an Informationen bewusst weglässt, aber gleichzeitig wenige Dinge offen zur Schau stellt, damit der Selbstdarstellungsprozess stattfinden kann.

Ausgenommen der Fall, in dem man wirklich nur mit 1-2 Personen aus Timbuktu Kontakt aufnehmen möchte um mit ihnen zu kommunizieren. Aber wie gesagt, dafür bräuchte es keinen Facebook Account. Auch ein ICQ Account oder MSN oder weiß der Geier, würde die Anforderungen zur reinen Kommunikation erfüllen.


----------



## vollmi (12. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ausgenommen der Fall, in dem man wirklich nur mit 1-2 Personen aus Timbuktu Kontakt aufnehmen möchte um mit ihnen zu kommunizieren. Aber wie gesagt, dafür bräuchte es keinen Facebook Account. Auch ein ICQ Account oder MSN oder weiß der Geier, würde die Anforderungen zur reinen Kommunikation erfüllen.



Jap aber mit Facebook hätte man die Möglichkeit wenn man dann doch mehr will. Weniger geht immer.

Wenn du nur Rechnen willst, brauchst du auch nur einen Taschenrechner. Wenn du aber gratis ein Notebook kriegst nimmst du doch dieses, denn rechnen kannst du damit auch und später wenn du dann doch ne Tabellenkalkulation machen wolltest, hättest du die Möglichkeit.

Bei Facebook kannst du völlig anonym wie mit ICQ und MSN mit deinen Freunden in Timbuktu schwätzen. Hast aber doch auch Kontakt mit deinen Freunden die Facebook als ihr Tagebuchersatz brauchen.


----------



## Konov (12. August 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wenn du nur Rechnen willst, brauchst du auch nur einen Taschenrechner. Wenn du aber gratis ein Notebook kriegst nimmst du doch dieses, denn rechnen kannst du damit auch und später wenn du dann doch ne Tabellenkalkulation machen wolltest, hättest du die Möglichkeit.



Naja, aber den Mehrgewinn eines Laptops gegenüber eines Taschenrechners mit dem von Facebook gegenüber einem Messenger gleichzusetzen ist auch ein leeeeeeeeeeicht wackeliger Vergleich.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das ist auch ein interessanter Faktor... natürlich kann man sich von Namen über Geburtsdatum bis hin zum Bild alles mögliche ausdenken.
> Nur wo liegt dann der Sinn dieses vermeintlich sozialen Netzwerks? Wenn man sich nur mehr als rein anonym darstellt und nur die allerwenigsten Menschen wissen, wer du eigentlich bist.



Du bist ja bei Facebook auch nicht mit anderen Menschen befreundet als im realen Leben, daher wissen deine vermeintlichen Freunde natürlich wer hinter deiner Facebookpräsenz steht. Ich habe bei Facebook auch nicht meinen echten Namen angegeben und ich habe dort keine Anschrift, keine Telefonnummer oder sonstiges angegeben. Allerdings habe ich bei Facebook nichtnur meine Freunde drin, den Großteil meiner Freundesliste bilden Bekannte.


----------



## Konov (12. August 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Du bist ja bei Facebook auch nicht mit anderen Menschen befreundet als im realen Leben



Vielleicht ist das bei dir der Fall, aber das ist sicherlich nicht die Regel.
Jeder Horst hat doch bei Facebook 180 "Freunde", von denen er die Hälfte noch nie in der Realität gesehen hat.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. August 2011)

Naja schon, aber die Mehrheit hat doch eher "ihre" Leute drin.
Ich habe, ich musst allerdings nachschauen, 133 Freunde. Ich kenne alle davon persönlich, ich muss allerdings sagen das der Begriff "Freunde" sehr hoch gegriffen ist, ich habe diese Leute in Gruppen unterteilt und denen verschiedene Rechte zugeordnet denn eigentlich sind davon nur knapp 10% meine echten Freunde. Der Rest sind eben alte Bekannte aus der Schule und halt solche Leute.


----------



## Saalia (12. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das bei dir der Fall, aber das ist sicherlich nicht die Regel.
> Jeder Horst hat doch bei Facebook 180 "Freunde", von denen er die Hälfte noch nie in der Realität gesehen hat.



ich hab 72, und lehne leute mit deneni ch nixmehr zu tun habe, oder die ich noch nie gesehn habe grundsätzlich ab. Ich nutze facebook um mit alten freunden in kontakt zu bleiben die mittlerweile im ausland studieren oder in meiner alten heimat wohnen. Da ich vor knapp 3-4 jahren weggezogen bin.

diese leute die jeden adden nur um 4000 freunde zu haben (hab ich auch schon gesehn) versteh ich nicht..

ich durfte mir auch schonmal von nem freund von meinem kleinen bruder anhören "lol du hast nichtmal 100 freunde"... aber wozu?


----------



## Shaila (12. August 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Was den geplanten ANgriff angeht.... Mh. Mir ist er ehrlich gesagt gleichgültig. Wenn sie meinen, sollen sie, ich bin neugierig auf den Ausgang. Jedoch finde ich dass es irgendwie nicht ganz zu den sonstigen Aktionen von Anon passt. Gestern ein bisschen a uf Wiki eingelesen - ich kannte sonst nicht viel von ihnen - und ein Kollektiv, das sich sonst auf Diktaturen, Sekten etc stürzt.... da ist Facebook doch wirklich nicht in ihrer Liga? o.o Oder bin ich die einzige der das auffällt?



Oh doch, es passt sehr gut zu der Bewegung. Facebook provoziert diese Bewegung ja nahezu. Wer öffentlich dafür eintritt, die Anonymität im Internet abzuschaffen, der zettelt einen Krieg gegen diese Bewegung an. Das ist für mich eine ganz klare Sache. Facebook, der gesamte Aufbau der Seite, widerspricht den grundlegenden Prinzipien von Anonymous. Deswegen sind sie praktisch ein "natürlicher Feind", da sie nicht in die entsprechende Weltanschauung passen. Ich finde das schon ziemlich nachvollziehbar. 

Und ich halte die Ideologie von Anonymous für richtig und wichtig. Weil es ist nun einmal so, dass Anonymität zur Wahrheit führt. Es ist da schon vieles dran, an dieser Ideologie. Im Internet ist man einfach irgendjemand, man äußert viel eher seine wahre Meinung, als wenn man sich als Person hinstellt und seine Meinung sagt. Zuckerberg hatte ja nun letztens gesagt: "Viele denken man könne sich hinter dem Internet verstecken und so einfach sagen, was man will". Was er hier für einen fatalen Missstand hält, sieht die Bewegung und ich im Übrigen auch als enorm wichtig für die Informationsfreiheit, für die Wahrheit und für die Demokratie.

Die Wahrheit ist hässlich, die Wahrheit ist grausam und chaotisch. Das Internet ist somit eben das Chaos. Und ich finde das soll so bleiben. Es soll uns ruhig die Realität vor Augen halten, uns die Realität spüren lassen, damit wir sie ändern können. Dies erreicht man aber NICHT, in dem man diese Wahrheit einfach aus dem netz verbannt, sperrt oder löscht. Das erreicht man, in dem man die Wahrheit aktzeptiert und an die Wurzeln des Problems herangeht und sie herauszieht.

Die Politik will diese Situation ändern, sie will Kontrolle und weniger Anonymität und in dem Moment, in dem dies eintritt, in diesem Moment stirbt die "wahre Wahrheit".


----------



## Manaori (12. August 2011)

Okay, die Erklärung ist einleuchtend, danke  Da  habe ich gestern Nacht beim Lesen zu wenig mitgedacht.

Und auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich jetzt verteufelt werde, muss ich dir doch recht geben. Ich finde es auch eher interessant, wieviele Leute sich über Anon beschweren. 
So ziemlich jede Protestaktion, die nicht ganz friedlich verläuft (und die meisten Protestaktionen die etwas bewirkt haben, verliefen nicht friedlich, wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe), ist ein Grenzbereich der Legalität bis hin zum Kriminellen. Deswegen war aber nicht jede schlecht. Und ich denke mir auch immer, solange keinen Leuten physischer oder psychischer Schaden zugefügt wird - und der materielle Schaden, sollte FB gehackt werden, besteht für die Masse erst dann wenn mit den Daten unseriös umgegangen wird, was Anon ja doch nicht vorhat, hoffe ich - finde ich das Handeln noch lange nicht unmoralisch. Kriminell, ja, da ist die Gesetzeslage eindeutig. Aber der Rest... hm. Ich glaube ich verzapf mich grade irgendwie. Ist auch schwierig auszudrücken was ich meine.... glaube ich...

Und wenn Zuckerberg das wirklich gesagt hat und so meint... na, ich weiß nicht. Auch sehr grenzwertig, diese Meinung, wobei es natürlich auf den Konsens ankommt. Meinungsfreiheit wird ja zu gerne verwechselt mit "ich darf Leute beschimpfen wie ich will, das ist meine Meinung und auf die hab ich mein Recht!", also würds mich interessieren in welchem Zusammenhang das gesagt worden ist


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Und auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich jetzt verteufelt werde, muss ich dir doch recht geben. Ich finde es auch eher interessant, wieviele Leute sich über Anon beschweren.
> So ziemlich jede Protestaktion, die nicht ganz friedlich verläuft (und die meisten Protestaktionen die etwas bewirkt haben, verliefen nicht friedlich, wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe), ist ein Grenzbereich der Legalität bis hin zum Kriminellen. Deswegen war aber nicht jede schlecht. Und ich denke mir auch immer, solange keinen Leuten physischer oder psychischer Schaden zugefügt wird - und der materielle Schaden, sollte FB gehackt werden, besteht für die *Masse erst dann wenn mit den Daten unseriös umgegangen wird, was Anon ja doch nicht vorhat, hoffe ich* - finde ich das Handeln noch lange nicht unmoralisch. Kriminell, ja, da ist die Gesetzeslage eindeutig. Aber der Rest... hm. Ich glaube ich verzapf mich grade irgendwie. Ist auch schwierig auszudrücken was ich meine.... glaube ich...



Genau daran zweifle ich bei dieser ganzen "Bewegung". Eine Bewegung besteht aus verschiedenen Leuten, warum sollte eine kleine Gruppe nicht Daten verkaufen oder öffentlich ins Netz stellen ?

Deswegen hoffe ich auch, dass das alles Fake ist und die die Finger davon lassen. Man muss sich bei Facebook anmelden, wenn man das nicht tut hat man auch keine Probleme mit der Anonymität. So einfach. Der Mensch handelt und denkt selbst, und wenn man seine Daten blind angibt, sollte man sich vielleicht ganz vom Internet fern halten. 

Btw: Die können nicht einfach Prinzipien aufstellen und dann sagen Facebook widerspricht den, und dann mit "Krieg" drohen.


----------



## Shaila (12. August 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Okay, die Erklärung ist einleuchtend, danke  Da habe ich gestern Nacht beim Lesen zu wenig mitgedacht.
> 
> Und auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich jetzt verteufelt werde, muss ich dir doch recht geben. Ich finde es auch eher interessant, wieviele Leute sich über Anon beschweren.
> So ziemlich jede Protestaktion, die nicht ganz friedlich verläuft (und die meisten Protestaktionen die etwas bewirkt haben, verliefen nicht friedlich, wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe), ist ein Grenzbereich der Legalität bis hin zum Kriminellen. Deswegen war aber nicht jede schlecht. Und ich denke mir auch immer, solange keinen Leuten physischer oder psychischer Schaden zugefügt wird - und der materielle Schaden, sollte FB gehackt werden, besteht für die Masse erst dann wenn mit den Daten unseriös umgegangen wird, was Anon ja doch nicht vorhat, hoffe ich - finde ich das Handeln noch lange nicht unmoralisch. Kriminell, ja, da ist die Gesetzeslage eindeutig. Aber der Rest... hm. Ich glaube ich verzapf mich grade irgendwie. Ist auch schwierig auszudrücken was ich meine.... glaube ich...
> ...



Ich glaube ich verstehe, was du meinst und du hast recht! Denn was ist, wenn es Sitzblockaden gegen einen Castortransport gibt? Entstehen da keine Schäden? Doch, natürlich. Die Lahmlegung einer Seite ist nichts anderes: Es ist ein Protest, eben nur auf virtueller Ebene. Und was juckt es einen Konzern oder eine Regierung, wenn man gegen sie demonstriert? Die lachen sich ins Fäustchen und machen freudig weiter wie bisher, vielleicht kommt eine heuchlerische Ankündigung zur Änderung, welche dann niemals kommen wird.

Ist dies effektiver, als ein Video zu veröffentlichen, in dem Zivilisten offenkundig von Soldaten abgeschlachtet werden? Wieso ist sowas dann Landesverrat? Wieso darf diese Wahrheit niemand erfahren? Wieso ist sowas in einer "transparenten Demokratie" nicht erlaub? Wieso werden eben jene Leute, die damit wahren Protest ausüben als Straftäter hingestellt? DAS sollte man sich mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und nicht, was unser nicht mehr zeitgemäßes Gesetz als richtig oder falsch darstellt.





Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Genau daran zweifle ich bei dieser ganzen "Bewegung". Eine Bewegung besteht aus verschiedenen Leuten, warum sollte eine kleine Gruppe nicht Daten verkaufen oder öffentlich ins Netz stellen ?
> 
> Deswegen hoffe ich auch, dass das alles Fake ist und die die Finger davon lassen. Man muss sich bei Facebook anmelden, wenn man das nicht tut hat man auch keine Probleme mit der Anonymität. So einfach. Der Mensch handelt und denkt selbst, und wenn man seine Daten blind angibt, sollte man sich vielleicht ganz vom Internet fern halten.
> 
> Btw: Die können nicht einfach Prinzipien aufstellen und dann sagen Facebook widerspricht den, und dann mit "Krieg" drohen.



Auch bei einem Kollektiv wie Anonymous gibt es einige ungeschriebene Regeln und eine davon ist, dass Anonymous stets für das Wohlergehen der "Masse", des Volkes ihre Aktionen durchführt. Wenn nun also Daten verkauft werden, unter dem Deckmantel von Anonymous, dann sind diese jedoch Feinde der Ideologie der Bewegung und somit keine echten Anhänger der Bewegung. Also wird die Idee der Bewegung missbraucht, deswegen gibt es auch oft interne Konflikte gegeneinander, aber auch das ist eben etwas, was ein Kollektiv und die Freiheit des Internets ausmacht.

Und wenn "Riesen" wie Facebook auf ein Ende der Anonymität hinarbeiten und Meinungsmanipulation betreiben, dann kann man das nicht mehr mit einem "du musst dich nicht anmelden" aus dem Wind schießen. Facebook ist mittlerweile so groß, denkt ihr wirklich die Politik interessiert sich nicht dafür? Und wie sie das tun. Facebook ist in meinen Augen ein modernes Problem. Ich würde mir viel lieber ein Netzwerk wünschen, aufbauend auf den Ideologien von Anonymous.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2011)

Hier stoßen wohl Meinungen auf einander.  Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass die Prinzipien, für die Anonymus stehen, im Grunde sinnvoll sind. 

Allerdings will ich auch nicht in einer Welt leben, in der ich Angst haben muss, von Kriminellen via Internet attackiert zu werden. Du sagst ja selbst, es gibt halt ein paar Idioten. Aber genau diese handeln dann im Namen von Anonymus und richten Schaden an. 

Und mit Verschwörungstheorien müssen wir gar nicht erst anfangen...


----------



## Skatero (12. August 2011)

Bitte lesen! Geht um die Operation Facebook.


----------



## Shaila (12. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hier stoßen wohl Meinungen auf einander.  Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass die Prinzipien, für die Anonymus stehen, im Grunde sinnvoll sind.
> 
> Allerdings will ich auch nicht in einer Welt leben, in der ich Angst haben muss, von Kriminellen via Internet attackiert zu werden. Du sagst ja selbst, es gibt halt ein paar Idioten. Aber genau diese handeln dann im Namen von Anonymus und richten Schaden an.
> 
> Und mit Verschwörungstheorien müssen wir gar nicht erst anfangen...



Aber sind wir hier nicht bei der gleichen Problematik, wie im echten Leben auch? Es gibt immer ein paar Idioten, die jemanden einfach niederschlagen auf offener Straße, die einfach welche Niederschießen und was es da immer für grausame Geschehnisse gibt. Aber ist es deshalb legitim, überall Überwachungskameras aufzustellen und an jeder Ecke Polizei? Diese Frage müssen wir uns stellen: Wie viel Freiheit und Privatsphäre sind wir bereit zu opfern und im Internet ist die Thematik für mich genau die Gleiche, nur das ich da eben nicht umgebracht werde.

Und für mich ist die Antwort ganz klar, dass man auf solche Taten nicht mit noch mehr Überwachung reagieren sollte, sondern durch mehr Aufklärung. Die meisten krummen Dinger sind nämlich oft nur möglich, weil manche zu wenig aufgeklärt sind.


----------



## Shaila (12. August 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bitte lesen! Geht um die Operation Facebook.



Aber da sieht man auch wieder sehr gut, dass es sehr leicht zu Unstimmigkeiten kommt. Es ist eben das blanke Chaos, was auch mit Sinn hinter der Bewegung ist, oder logische Konsequenz. Die Regel "niemandem zu Schaden" steht aber wie eben schon gesagt immer mit im Vordergrund. Man kann es jetzt so auslegen, dass so ein Angriff auf Facebook eine Hilfe ist, oder aber eine Schädigung. Das ist Ansichtssache.


----------



## Grushdak (12. August 2011)

Ich habe mir eben mal paar infos zu der Bewegung (mehr ist es ja nicht) durchgelesen.
Und ich kann absolut nicht verstehen, wie man diese Bewegung noch gutheißen kann.

In meinen Augen ist das ein völlig anarchistischer, krimineller und total insich widersprüchlicher loser "Haufen".
Sorry, das klingt nun zwar hart - ist aber imo die Wahrheit (wo hier schon wieder groß von Wahrheit gesprochen wird).

dazu ein paar Gedanken ...

anarchistisch, 

Sie verletzen einfach Grundrechte eines Menschen.
U.a. darf ich nunmal ohne Zustimmung keine Daten (seien es Bilder, Videos oder andere Daten) "klauen" und dann veröffentlichen -
erst recht nicht, um jemanden anzuprangen.
Dafür gibt es Regeln und auch andere Wege.
Und wenn ich schon höre ... "für Menschenrechte", "Meinungsfreiheit" oder "Zensur"...

In unserer Menschheit gibt es nunmal Regeln, die wir quasi als Zensur bezeichnen können.
Ohne Regeln hätten wir das Chaos, Anarchie und würden längst ausgestorben sein.
Es wird immer wieder von Zensur gesprochen, wie böse sie doch ist ...
Vergesst aber nicht immer wieder, alle Punkte des Artikel 5 wahrzunehmen!
Es gilt da nicht nur Punkt 1!


kriminell

siehe oben (anarchistisch) +
Da werden von der Bewegung Organisationen angegriffen, die den Regeln Folge leisten, weil z.B. WikiLeaks geschlossen wurde.
Was soll das?
Und jemandem Schaden zufügen, der anderen Schaden zufügt?
Ich finde diese Einstellung schon sehr seltsam/fragwürdig und kommt mir sehr kindergartenhaft vor (der hat aber angefangen...")

insich widersprüchlich

Da nutzen sie selber verbreitet Institutionen und auch Facebook - die sie dann aber dennoch attackiert haben und noch attackieren wollen?
Sorry, aber das ist mir ne Nummer zu flach.
Und in Texten lautet es ... die tatsächlichen Hintergründe des in seiner gegenwärtigen Form existierenden Kollektivs sind unbekannt.

+++

Und nochwas

Diese Bewegung "sympathisiert" symbolisiert sich mit einem nicht geglückten Massenmord - ein Grund, die noch weniger zu mögen!!
Und diese Scheitern wird heutzutage jährlich in England gefeiert - eben am 5. November

&#8222;Remember, remember the fifth of November
The gunpowder, treason and plot.
I know of no reason why the gunpowder treason
Should ever be forgot."

Fehler anderer und damit verbundene Verletzungen anderer wiederum mit krimineller Energie zu begegnen - das kann es im nicht sein!
Das hat nix mit Wahrheit zu tun.

Und Meleneus, ich brauche keine Anonymität, wie das Internet, um wahrhaftig zu sein.
Ich bin hier im virtuellen Netz nicht anders, als im wirklichen Leben, wenn ich einer Person live gegenüber stehe!

*edit:* Diese Bewgung mag mal gute Konzepte gehabt haben - aber nicht mehr in ihrer heutigen Verfassung!

greetz


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. August 2011)

Wieso setzt eigentlich jeder Anarchie mit Chaos gleich?


----------



## Firun (12. August 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wieso setzt eigentlich jeder Anarchie mit Chaos gleich?



Ich würde sagen weil viele einfach denken dass es ohne das eine auch nicht das andere gibt und sich somit gleicht.


----------



## Skatero (12. August 2011)

Ich zitiere mal eine Person von Anonymous. Geht zwar nicht um Facebook, aber die Sache mit Facebook wurde ja geklärt.



> [font=Arial, Verdana, Tahoma, sans-serif]Anonymous is not a group. It is not a person. It is an idea. Specifically, it is the idea that all of us deserve freedom—freedom of thought, of speech, of expression, of knowledge, of belief; the freedom to determine the course and destination of our own lives. If you share this idea, then you are Anonymous. You have likely heard many things about Anonymous. Some of them are true and some of them are not. We are not hackers. We are not terrorists. We are not violent. We are citizens of the world who bear witness to tyranny, oppression, and censorship. We are activists who seek to change the system and end the cycle of corruption. We seek to create transparency in governments and all institutions of public service. We resist those who seek to violate your rights as a human being.


[/font]
[font=Arial, Verdana, Tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Arial, Verdana, Tahoma, sans-serif]Auch darum kann man eigentlich nicht sagen, dass Anonymous Kriminelle sind.[/font]
[font=Arial, Verdana, Tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Arial, Verdana, Tahoma, sans-serif]Eigentlich könnte man diesen Thread in einen Anonymous-Thread umwandeln, da ja das andere Thema eigentlich abgeschlossen ist. (Wie schon gepostet, deswegen: http://gawker.com/5829659/hacker-plot-to-kill-facebook-is-all-a-terrible-misunderstanding?tag=exclusive[/font]


----------



## Yodaku (12. August 2011)

@Grushdak

Woltle nur mal kurz klarstellen dass deine bezeichnung "Anarchistisch" ziemlich fehl am platz ist, ich glaueb du meinst Autonom. Außerdem solltest du beachten dass Anarchismus und Chaos zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge sind.

zum Topic:
Fänds gut wenn Facebook mal en paar Tage/Wochen oder auch nur ein paar Stunden nicht erreichbar wär. Dass sie es ganz "zerstören" wie sie sagen wird wohl eh nicht der fall sein aber die sollen einfach mal merken dass mensch sicht nicht alles gefall lässt, auch wenn es vielen egal ist was passiert so gibt es doch kleine Gruppen die sich wenigstens gedanken über soetwas machen! 
Und selbst wenn nicht alle mit diesen angriffen auf Facebook einverstanden sind so regen solche Akzionen wenigstens zum nachdenken an und wenn sie das schaffen haben sie schon mehr als genug erreicht. So wird auch der hartnäckigste Facebook-fan sich gedanken drüber machen ob er auf Facebook wirklich jedes Detail über sich angeben muss.

Friedliche Grüße 

...Ich hoffe der Thread artet nicht in Anarchie aus *hust* pardon ich meinte "Chaos".


----------



## Shaila (12. August 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich habe mir eben mal paar infos zu der Bewegung (mehr ist es ja nicht) durchgelesen.
> Und ich kann absolut nicht verstehen, wie man diese Bewegung noch gutheißen kann.
> 
> In meinen Augen ist das ein völlig anarchistischer, krimineller und total insich widersprüchlicher loser "Haufen".
> ...



Die Sache ist, dass man sich eig. kein "Wissen" über die Bewegung anlesen kann. Höchstens ein Grundkonstrukt. Weil es eine Idee ist, auf dessen Spuren man überall im Netz, hier und da stößt, auf manchen Seiten mehr, auf anderen weniger. Es gibt Leute, die stehen einfach nur hinter der Idee, finden sie gut, unterstützen die Idee aber nicht in einer größeren Art und Weise. Dann gibt es Leute, die Propaganda für die Idee betreiben und es gibt eben jene, die die Idee mit nach geltendem Recht kriminellen Methoden unterstützen. Und so kann man dieses Konstrukt weiterspinnen.

Soweit ich weiss, gibt es auch keine politische Ausrichtung, wie du es hier nennst. Es gilt nur die Grundidee der totalen Transparenz betreffend des Informationsflusses. Keine Geheimniskrämerei mehr. Deswegen steht man dann halt auch hinter so Dingern wie Wikileaks und wenn andere dann die Funktionen von Wikileaks behindern, dann werden sie somit automatisch zu einem Störfaktor, kann ich nachvollziehen.



Grushdak schrieb:


> anarchistisch,
> 
> Sie verletzen einfach Grundrechte eines Menschen.
> U.a. darf ich nunmal ohne Zustimmung keine Daten (seien es Bilder, Videos oder andere Daten) "klauen" und dann veröffentlichen -
> ...



Wenn man jetzt z.B. Korruption oder andere Gräueltaten durch eben diese Veröffentlichung publik machen kann, ist es dann falsch? Kann man sich drüber streiten. Wenn es nicht solche Bewegungen geben würde und Leute, die dafür sorgen, dass solche Dinger an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen, dann würden wir vielleicht nie davon erfahren? Ist das dann besser? Dann wissen wir halt nichts über die Wahrheit, denken aber das wir alles wissen, weil wir ja in einer ach so tollen Demokratie leben. Mit einer ach so tollen Transparenz.....nein, nicht wirklich, stimmts?




Grushdak schrieb:


> kriminell
> 
> siehe oben (anarchistisch) +
> Da werden von der Bewegung Organisationen angegriffen, die den Regeln Folge leisten, weil z.B. WikiLeaks geschlossen wurde.
> ...



Für dich ist das kindergartenhaft, ich finde es gut. Weil ich kann es schlicht weg nicht verstehen, die Reaktionen der US - Regierung im Bezug auf Wikileaks. Wenn du es besser weist, dann klär mich auf. Es ist ein Unding für eine Demokratie, was sich da vor unseren Augen abspielt. Wenn eine Plattform kriminalisiert wird, weil sie die Wahrheit veröffentlicht, dann läuft meiner Meinung nach etwas falsch und dann wäre ich persönlich auch bereit auf radikalere Methoden zurückzugreifen, denn nichts anderes tut die US Regierung in diesem Moment. Landesverrat, ein schlechter Witz ist das, ein ganz ganz schlechter Witz. Soviel zum Thema Recht.




Grushdak schrieb:


> insich widersprüchlich
> 
> Da nutzen sie selber verbreitet Institutionen und auch Facebook - die sie dann aber dennoch attackiert haben und noch attackieren wollen?
> Sorry, aber das ist mir ne Nummer zu flach.
> Und in Texten lautet es ... die tatsächlichen Hintergründe des in seiner gegenwärtigen Form existierenden Kollektivs sind unbekannt.



Das ist normal und auch gewollt so. Es ist keine Organisation, sondern eine Idee. Jeder kann individuell auf das Ziel der totalen Transparenz und Informationsfreiheit hinarbeiten, auf ein freies Netz. Die Wege zu diesem Ziel können sich dann natürlich unterscheiden, so ist das nunmal.





Grushdak schrieb:


> +++
> 
> Und nochwas
> 
> ...



Habe diesen Textfetzen bisher noch nicht in Verbindung mit der Bewegung sehen können. Ich halte das für ein Gerücht und Propaganda von Gegnern der Idee. Und meiner Meinung nach wird momentan einfach massiv versucht Hacktivisten alle über einen Kamm zu scheren und sie als böse hinzustellen, in den Hauptnachrichtensendern des Fernsehens. Es wird immer mehr Angst geschürt und sobald genug Angst vorhanden ist, kann Stück für Stück das Internet kontrolliert werden. Wem nicht auffällt, dass diese Vorstöße überall in Europa stattfinden, der muss blind sein.

Und ich werde nicht glauben, dass die Politiker diese Vorstöße machen, um unser Leben sicher zu machen. Da sind Ängste im Spiel, weil sie merken, dass das Internet ein übermächtiges Medium werden kann.


----------



## Grushdak (12. August 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Habe diesen Textfetzen bisher noch nicht in Verbindung mit der Bewegung sehen können.


Wenn Du diesen meinst ...
&#8222;Remember, remember the fifth of November
The gunpowder, treason and plot.
I know of no reason why the gunpowder treason
Should ever be forgot."

Informiere Dich mal über die Masken, die Anonymous trägt!
Das hat nen ganz bestimmten Hintergrund und steht im engen Zusammenhang mit einem Attentäter aus England -> *Guy Fawkes*.
Er stellt nämlich das Gesicht auf den Masken dar.
Er wollte sich mit ein paar Mithelfern am 5. November 1605 am gesamten engl. Königshaus rächen.



> Für das Attentat hatte er bereits 36 Fässer mit mehr als zwei Tonnen Schwarzpulver in den Kellern der Gebäude deponiert ,
> die er zu diesem Zweck als Lagerraum gemietet hatte.
> Fawkes plante, mit dem Anschlag am Tag der Parlamentseröffnung im House of Lords König Jakob I. samt Familie, alle Parlamentsmitglieder,
> alle Bischöfe des Landes und den Großteil des Hochadels zu töten sowie anschließend einige politische Gefangene aus dem Tower von London zu befreien.


Quelle ... klicke oben auf GayFawkes! (Wiki)

Und was ich auch interessant finde (wieder zur Wahrheit und Transparenz) ...

Wieso benutzt Anonymous diese Masken zur Erkennung und Identitätswahrung? 
Masken tragen finde ich feige.
Wenn ich gegen eine Diktatur etwas unternehme (und das habe ich früher) - dann war/ist es mir egal, ob man mich sieht.
Ich stehe auch dazu - und benötige keine Anonymität oder ne Maske!

Und Meleneus ... 
ich komme irgendwann demnächst mal bei Dir vorbei, filme so Deinen 24h Tagesablauf und veröffentliche ihn dann uncutted.
Wäre das transparent genug? 

Es gibt nunmal im Leben Privatsphäre - es kann nicht alles transparent sein.

greetz


----------



## Yodaku (12. August 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wieso benutzt Anonymous diese Masken zur Erkennung und Identitätswahrung?
> Masken tragen finde ich feige.
> Wenn ich gegen eine Diktatur etwas unternehme (und das habe ich früher) - dann war/ist es mir egal, ob man mich sieht.
> Ich stehe auch dazu - und benötige keine Anonymität oder ne Maske!



Diese Masken tragen sie weil es ursprünglich eine Bewegung gegen Scientology war. Es war nötig seine Identität zu schützen da sie sonst mit gegenmaßnahmen zurechnen hatten. Ähnlich dem grund warum sich Demonstranten auf Demos vermummen - weil sie angst haben wegen ihrer Meinung verfolgt zu werden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. August 2011)

Yodaku schrieb:


> weil sie angst haben wegen ihrer Meinung verfolgt zu werden.



Meistens eher um der Polizei ob des grad abgefackelten Autos und der Eingeschlagenen Scheibe zu entgehen...


----------



## Yodaku (12. August 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Meistens eher um der Polizei ob des grad abgefackelten Autos und der Eingeschlagenen Scheibe zu entgehen...



Wobei ich glaube dass solche dinge wieder wegen der Vermummung entstehn und nicht anderst herum (soll heißen: sie begehsen straftaten weil sie vermummt sind - sie vermummen sich nicht um straftaten zu begehen) Und das ist für mich ziemlich entscheident. Vermummt wird sich um nicht von anderen angeriffen zu werden oder um nicht von Arbeitskollegen/Bekannt (möglicherweiße sogar dem Chef blöd angesprochen zu werden, und mit der sicherheit der Vermummung - und der Masse - werden Straftaten beganngen. 

Nochmal was zum Thema:
Bei Anonymous herrscht ja auch große Meinungsverschiedenheit. Alle bewegen sich zwar unter der Guy Fawks Maske aber dass heißt noch lange nicht dass sie alle einer Meinung sind (siehe PlaystationNetwork)

Edit: natürlich gibt es bestimmt auch Personsn die sich nur vermummen um Straftaten zu beghen, aber ich denke dass dies weitaus seltener ist als oben genannte "Theorie"


----------



## Shaila (12. August 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wenn Du diesen meinst ...
> &#8222;Remember, remember the fifth of November
> The gunpowder, treason and plot.
> I know of no reason why the gunpowder treason
> ...



Ja okay, dass mit den Masken ist in der Tat eine Anspielung darauf, auch auf das V - wie Vendetta, aber dieser "Massenmord" spielt eher eine untergeordnete Rolle. Es geht viel mehr um die Idee. Deine Frage mit den rot markierten Teilen fasse ich einfach mal als Scherz auf.

Außerdem kannst du Informationstransparenz nicht mit der Privatsphäre vergleichen, dass ist ein grundlegender Denkfehler, ein völlig falscher Ansatz. Die Masken sind ja ein Symbol für Anonymität, die Bewegung heißt folglich auch Anonymous. Es soll die Macht der Masse demonstrieren, welche nicht aufgehalten werden kann, weil man eben garnicht weiss, gegen wen man da denn eigentlich kämpft, weil die Identitäten schließlich im Verborgenen bleiben. Das ist ein großer Bestandteil der eigentlichen Grundidee der Bewegung. Es gilt eine Bewegung zu schaffen, die man irgendwie nicht richtig bekämpfen kann.

Und ich will sehen, wie du eine "streng geheime Information" publik machen würdest, wenn du wüsstest, du wanderst dafür in den Knast oder dir passiert gar Schlimmeres, wirst erschossen oder der Gleichen. Nein, dass ist nicht zu weit hergeholt wie ich finde. Wenn du das gerne machen willst, gerne. Da finde ich aber die Idee der Bewegung wesentlich intelligenter.

Und nochmal zum Thema Privatsphäre: Wieso sollten sie dann gegen Facebook zum Teil vorgehen? Eben, wäre sinnlos. Es soll die Anonymität beschützt werden und damit die Wahrheit. Alles, was jedoch nicht die Privatsphäre betrifft, also z.B. der tägliche Nachrichtenfluss soll "besser" werden. Transparenter, ungefilteter, keine Geheimnisse mehr. Manche wünschen sich auch einen selbst regulierenden Informationsfluss. Halte ich für vorstellbar, wie es in der Praxis dann aussehen würde, dass weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2011)

Ich denke, sie tragen die Masken auch, um Eindruck zu schinden. Ein Feind ohne Gesicht, wird wohl bedrohlicher wahrgenommen als einer den man wiedererkennen kann.


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. August 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wenn eine Plattform kriminalisiert wird, weil sie die Wahrheit veröffentlicht, dann läuft meiner Meinung nach etwas falsch und dann wäre ich persönlich auch bereit auf radikalere Methoden zurückzugreifen, denn nichts anderes tut die US Regierung in diesem Moment. Landesverrat, ein schlechter Witz ist das, ein ganz ganz schlechter Witz. Soviel zum Thema Recht.



Recht hat nun mal nicht immer etwas mit Gerechtigkeit zu tun. So wenig, wie ein Arzt Menschen nur aus Nächstenliebe heilt, schaffen Anwälte oder Richter nur im Rahmen der geltenden Gesetze bzw. des Kontostandes des Klienten Gerechtigkeit. Aus dieser Sicht ist die Reaktion der USA nachvollziehbar. Ob es in Europa anders wäre? Schwer zu sagen, wir sind ja gerade dabei, die Todesstrafe wieder einzuführen, der Lissabon-Vertrag hat da schon einen gewaltigen Schritt getan.


----------



## Grushdak (17. August 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Und ich will sehen, wie du eine "streng geheime Information" publik machen würdest, wenn du wüsstest,
> du wanderst dafür in den Knast oder dir passiert gar Schlimmeres, wirst erschossen oder der Gleichen. ...
> Wenn du das gerne machen willst, gerne. Da finde ich aber die Idee der Bewegung wesentlich intelligenter.


Wärest Du mir begegnet wärest, als ich in den Jahren 16-18 war, hättest Du mich erleben können und wie ich es gehandhabt habe.
Da hat mich die Androhung einer "kostenlosen Wohnung" inclusive "persönlicher 24h Betreuung" auch nicht eingeschüchtert.
Ich stand und stehe zu meinen Überzeugungen.
Alleine nur wegen der Familie (meinen Eltern) und unserem Vorhaben, bin ich etwas kürzer getreten.

Und bei meinen/unseren Aktivitäten war es auch intelligenter, keine Masken zu tragen.
Wurde einer unserer Leute verhaftet - so wußten wir, wer es war und konnten uns ihn umso besser kümmern.
Mit Maske wäre das schlichtweg undenkbar gewesen.

Okay, bei Scientology ist das etwas schon etwas anderes - da gebe ich Dir Recht.

greetz


----------



## Jester (22. August 2011)

Hehe, Anonymous hat Humor!
GEMA

Hier nochmal nen Bild, falls das mittlerweile wieder runtergenommen wurde. 
Screenshot


----------



## Onicon (22. August 2011)

Meine Unterstützung haben sie jedenfalls (:


----------

